# موضوع لطق الحنك



## thelife.pro (3 مايو 2007)

مرحبا جميعا 
باعتبار الشات غير فعال 
قررنا فتح موضوع لطق الحنك يعني شات علخفيف 
هههههههههههههههههههه
بطلب من الكل يدخلوا ويطقوا حنك معنا 


منبلش من عند القيصر 
اي قلتلي دائما انت والقلم الحر بتذكروني 
وقلت انو بالخير 
دي هات بقا وحكيلي بشو عمتتزكروني 

بعدين يازلمة وينك صاير متل الشوكولا ما بنشوفك غير بالمناسبات 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

اهلا  يا حمصي
والله اذا شافنا السيد روك بنطق حنك غير يطق رقبتنا
الله يستر
..........................
اجل طق الحنك لبكره لانو الفيصلي ووفاق اسطيف قربت مباراتهم
يلا شجع معانا للفيصلي الاردني
الك احلى حلوان اذا اخدنا البطوله


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ماتصدقهوش*
*ده كلام وبس*
*يعنى يقول ليك احلى حلاوة وهديه*
*ولا يبعتلك اى حاجه*
*بععنى من الاخر كلام وبس*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
:yahoo: :t33: :yahoo:​


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ماتصدقهوش*
> *ده كلام وبس*
> *يعنى يقول ليك احلى حلاوة وهديه*
> *ولا يبعتلك اى حاجه*
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههه
انتي جيتي يا تويتي
نورتي بجد
ايه قصدك انا بخيل يعني
ماااااااااشي هانشوف انا قد كلامي و الا لا


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

يا حمصي دير بالك من تويتي دي بتحب توقع بيناتنا
هي مش عارفه غلاوتك عندي
سامحها عشاني 
اياك تغضب عليها


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*قال ياحمصى هتصدقوا يعنى*
*طب ده انا حتى غلبانه خالص :smil13: *
*هو بجد مفترى *

*حتى اهو شايف كلامه*
*اشهدوا عليه ياخلق المنتدى*
*ايوة انت بخيل ومش بتعزم حد :beee: *
*وياحمصى يا اخويا اوعى تصدقه*
*انا حذرتك اهو*
*وقد اعذر من انذر :yahoo: *


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *قال ياحمصى هتصدقوا يعنى*
> *طب ده انا حتى غلبانه خالص :smil13: *
> *هو بجد مفترى *
> 
> ...



حكي بنات دايما بالهوى
اذا اسمك تويتي يعني فرخه 
كده هايصدقك ازاي
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا الحمصي عقله كبير 
مش كل طير يتاكل لحمه


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> حكي بنات دايما بالهوى
> اذا اسمك تويتي يعني فرخه
> كده هايصدقك ازاي
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

*طب انا مش هرد عليك*
*هسيب الحمصى العسوووووووول*
*الطيوب الجميل الظريف*
*اللى عقله كبير وبيحب الناس*
*هو اللى يرد عليك leasantr *

*موتوا بغيظكم :yahoo: *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *طب انا مش هرد عليك*
> *هسيب الحمصى العسوووووووول*
> *الطيوب الجميل الظريف*
> *اللى عقله كبير وبيحب الناس*
> ...


مش هاتردي لاني قلت الحقيقه
هههههههههههه
ماشي
لانه عقله كبير مش هايصدقك


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> مش هاتردي لاني قلت الحقيقه
> هههههههههههه
> ماشي
> لانه عقله كبير مش هايصدقك


 
*لا مش معنى كلامى كده :smil14: *

*هو طبعا عقله كبير*
*والدليل اهو مزوغ منا :blush2: *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *لا مش معنى كلامى كده :smil14: *
> 
> *هو طبعا عقله كبير*
> *والدليل اهو مزوغ منا :blush2: *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


لالالالالالالا
هو مش هنا لانه مؤدب ومكسوف يقلك الحقيقه
اصله واد جنتل مان


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> هو مش هنا لانه مؤدب ومكسوف يقلك الحقيقه
> اصله واد جنتل مان


 
*عقباااااااااااااااااااااال*
*السااااااااامعين :thnk0001: *

*قادر ياكريم :bud: *
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *عقباااااااااااااااااااااال*
> *السااااااااامعين :thnk0001: *
> 
> *قادر ياكريم :bud: *
> *ههههههههههههههههه*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تقصدي مين يا بت
قصدك انا مش مؤدب
مش هقوووول غير بنا يسامحك
الله يهديكي


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

  ممكن اطق معاكم

:bomb:​


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



Coptic Man قال:


> ممكن اطق معاكم
> 
> :bomb:​



بتعرف يا كوبتك
القلم الحر قالي انك اول واحد هاتيقي تطق حنك معانا


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

​*انا ادايما ااقول*
*كوبتك ده *
*اساتذ فى تهديه النفوس*
*يلا ياباشا*
*شوف شغلك*
*ورينا همتك الله يعينا بقى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*كوبتك ممكن تضربلى القيصر*
*ده طلب وانا عارفه معزتى عندك طبعا هتضربهولى*
*وكمان هتتوصى طبعا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> ​*انا ادايما ااقول*
> *كوبتك ده *
> *اساتذ فى تهديه النفوس*
> *يلا ياباشا*
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش لاقيه غير كويتك تلعبي بدماغه
طب دوري على واحد مسكين تضحكي عليه
مش كوبتك اللي فاهمك
ربنا يسامحك


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هههههههههههههههههه*

*عسل يا القيصر عارف اللي فيها*

*وشكلك عارف معزة تويتي *

*ما تيجي انا وانت نحطها في مياه سخنه وننتف ريشها*

*وعايزين حد يعمل ملوخية وارز وهم هم هم *

*هههههههه*


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*اللى يضحك فى الاخر*
*هو اللى بيغلب*
*بكرة تشووووووووووووووووووف*
*كوبتك مع مين :beee: *

*يلا ان غدا لناظرة قريبا*
*ياعموووووووووو*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



Coptic Man قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *عسل يا القيصر عارف اللي فيها*
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش محتاجه ننتف ريشها
اصل بعد ما تسمع كلامك هايتنتف ريشها لوحده
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *اللى يضحك فى الاخر*
> *هو اللى بيغلب*
> *بكرة تشووووووووووووووووووف*
> *كوبتك مع مين :beee: *
> ...


فكرتيني باغنيه بكره تشوف لانغام
ساعتها هاتيجي وهاتقولي اعملي معروف سامحيني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا الاغنيه دي لبقالك تمام يا عسل


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*كده كده ياكوبتك*
*مياه سخنه*
*ونتف ريشى وهم هم وكلام من ده*
*حااااااااضر*
*افتكر*
*البادى اظلم*
*حاضرلك ياكوبتك هتشوف ردى عليك*
*وانت ياعمو الصبر طيب*
:ranting: :t32:​


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*شكلها هيبقي تحفة لما تشوف مشاركتي*

*الظاهر مش كانت قريتها*

*بامانة بتصعب عليا*

*محدش يضايق تويتي دي صحبتي *


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *كده كده ياكوبتك*
> *مياه سخنه*
> *ونتف ريشى وهم هم وكلام من ده*
> *حااااااااضر*
> ...



خلاص نخليها مياه بارده 
انتي تؤمري يا تويتي


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

​*حااااااااااااااضر*
*ليك منك ليه*
*الصبر طيب*
*والبادى اظلم :t32: *


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



Coptic Man قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *شكلها هيبقي تحفة لما تشوف مشاركتي*
> 
> ...


انت تؤمر يا ملك
مش هزعلها بعد كده لانها بحمايتك


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

خلاص بقي يا توتة المسامح كريم

مش ها اعمل عليكي ملوخية

ايه رائيك في البامية

:36_22_25: ​


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> ​*حااااااااااااااضر*
> *ليك منك ليه*
> *الصبر طيب*
> *والبادى اظلم :t32: *



بكفي كلام بالهوى


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



Coptic Man قال:


> خلاص بقي يا توتة المسامح كريم
> 
> مش ها اعمل عليكي ملوخية
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> انت تؤمر يا ملك
> مش هزعلها بعد كده لانها بحمايتك


 
* :rose: شكرا يا القيصر*

*ونقول ايه بقي ياكش يطمر :new6:*


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



Coptic Man قال:


> * :rose: شكرا يا القيصر*
> 
> *ونقول ايه بقي ياكش يطمر :new6:*



انت بس خد بالك احسن البت دي مالهاش صاحب
خد احتياطاتك يعني
عارف انه ما ينخفش عليك


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*كده  كده ماااااااااشى*
*ملوخيه وباميه ورز*
*حاضر انت عارف انا هعمل ايه*
*انا قدمت السبت وانت حاااااااااااضر*

*وانت ياعمو البر ليك طيب*
*وهقول للحر وهتشوف هيحصلك ايه*
:yahoo: :t33: :yahoo:​


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *كده  كده ماااااااااشى*
> *ملوخيه وباميه ورز*
> *حاضر انت عارف انا هعمل ايه*
> *انا قدمت السبت وانت حاااااااااااضر*
> ...


ايوه عارف هاتعملي ايه
هاتقومي تنامي قبل ماتندبحي على الطريقه الاسلاميه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *حااااااااااااااضر*
> *ليك منك ليه*
> *الصبر طيب*
> *والبادى اظلم :t32: *


 
*اتكلمي علي قدك*

*اول مرة اشوف فرخة بتهدد*

*نظام التوست بيهدد انا ها ارمي نفسي علي البلد :spor2:*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> انت بس خد بالك احسن البت دي مالهاش صاحب
> خد احتياطاتك يعني
> عارف انه ما ينخفش عليك


 
*بدال احنا ايد واحدة ومع بعض يبقي مفيش خوف من الفراخ :t33:*


----------



## القيصر (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



Coptic Man قال:


> *اتكلمي علي قدك*
> 
> *اول مرة اشوف فرخة بتهدد*
> 
> *نظام التوست بيهدد انا ها ارمي نفسي علي البلد :spor2:*


خلاص يا ملك
الفرخه هربت لخمها
ربنا يعينها هاننتفها بكره لانه لسه فاضل ريشه كبيره على راسها


----------



## Coptic Man (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> خلاص يا ملك
> الفرخه هربت لخمها
> ربنا يعينها هاننتفها بكره لانه لسه فاضل ريشه كبيره على راسها


 
الظاهر ما تنقعتش في المياه السخنة فترة طويلة ld: 

ملحوقة :gy0000:


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع كل هل طق حنك راح علي 
هههههههههههههههههههه
مرحبا جميعا 
انا جيت 
فتاح طريق يا قيصر 
اجا الحمصي


قيصر : 
اهلا يا حمصي
والله اذا شافنا السيد روك بنطق حنك غير يطق رقبتنا
الله يستر
..........................
اجل طق الحنك لبكره لانو الفيصلي ووفاق اسطيف قربت مباراتهم
يلا شجع معانا للفيصلي الاردني
الك احلى حلوان اذا اخدنا البطوله

الله يعيننا 
انا وصيت على رقبات دجاج  شو اجبلك معي رقبة بديلة 
روح انشاء الله يربح الفيصلي الأردني 
وهل الشي لانك باركتلي بفوز الكرامة 
ههههههههههه

تويتي : 
ماتصدقهوش
ده كلام وبس
يعنى يقول ليك احلى حلاوة وهديه
ولا يبعتلك اى حاجه
بععنى من الاخر كلام وبس
ههههههههههههههههههه

لا لازم يحلينا 
والحلوان بينبعت بالبريد السريع DHL
ههههههههههههههههه
قال اذا بدك تعرفوا جربوا 
وهي نحنا عمنجرب قيصر 
هههههههههههههههههههه

قيصر : 
يا حمصي دير بالك من تويتي دي بتحب توقع بيناتنا
هي مش عارفه غلاوتك عندي
سامحها عشاني 
اياك تغضب عليها

لا تاكل هم انت لما دخلت قلبي بنيت بيتك على الصخر 
بعدين ليش لازعل من تويتي يمكن عمبتحاول تساعدني 
هههههههههههههههه

تويتي : 
قال ياحمصى هتصدقوا يعنى
طب ده انا حتى غلبانه خالص  
هو بجد مفترى 
حتى اهو شايف كلامه
اشهدوا عليه ياخلق المنتدى
ايوة انت بخيل ومش بتعزم حد  
وياحمصى يا اخويا اوعى تصدقه
انا حذرتك اهو
وقد اعذر من انذر 


شكرا لك يا تويتي ورح آخد الاجراءات الامنية 
ورح آكل لاني ما اكلت صرلي يومين عمبستنى الحلوان 
هههههههههههههههههههه

قيصر :
حكي بنات دايما بالهوى
اذا اسمك تويتي يعني فرخه 
كده هايصدقك ازاي
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا الحمصي عقله كبير 
مش كل طير يتاكل لحمه

شكرا قيصر انا عقلي كبير

تويتي : 
طب انا مش هرد عليك
هسيب الحمصى العسوووووووول
الطيوب الجميل الظريف
اللى عقله كبير وبيحب الناس
هو اللى يرد عليك  

موتوا بغيظكم  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

رأيي انا انو حرام تويتي طيبة 
وما بتأذي حدا 
وحرام قيصر لا تزعلها 
متل اختنا هي 

قيصر : 
مش هاتردي لاني قلت الحقيقه
هههههههههههه
ماشي
لانه عقله كبير مش هايصدقك

قيصر صعي عقلي كبير 
احم احم 
بس كمان تويتي كويسة حرام عليك تزعلها 
بتم من الجنس اللطيف 
ههههههههههههههههههه

تويتي : 
لا مش معنى كلامى كده  

هو طبعا عقله كبير
والدليل اهو مزوغ منا  
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههه يا تويتي انا صار يومين ما عمبدخل منيح على النت لاسباب امنية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا كنت مسافر على حمص 
ههههههههههههههههه

قيصر :
 لالالالالالالا
هو مش هنا لانه مؤدب ومكسوف يقلك الحقيقه
اصله واد جنتل مان

شكرا ليك يا قيصر 
انا كبر راسي وما اقدر اقعد على النت لان راسي بلش يخبط بالسقف 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عمبمسي زحف من وراك 
هههههههههههههه


يتبع


----------



## missorang2006 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*دقيقة دقيقة ِِ
سمع هووووووووووووووووووووووس 
missorang2006 دخلت الساحة 
اول شيء الي بيجي بقيصر بيجي في
يعني انا والقيصر واحد (ولاد عم ولو)
و تويتي طيري وهوي بعيد 
ويا حمصي اوعك تسمع لتويتي 
اسمع لقيصر وبس 
طبعا والي كمان هههههههه
يلا اشوف احكوا طقو حنك *


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

تويتي : 
عقباااااااااااااااااااااال
السااااااااامعين  

قادر ياكريم  
ههههههههههههههههه

قيصر يعني انت 
ههههههههههههههههههه


قيصر : 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تقصدي مين يا بت
قصدك انا مش مؤدب
مش هقوووول غير بنا يسامحك
الله يهديكي

قيصر انت دائما قلبك كبير 
وبتسامح الناس 

كوبتك : 
ممكن اطق معاكم

وااااااااااااااااااع جائنا عزيز قوما 
هلااااااا كوبتك 
قال بطق رقاب قال 
لك قيصر شايف اجا يطق حنك معنا 
هههههههههههههههههه
هلا كوبتك والله نورتنا 

قيصر : 
بتعرف يا كوبتك
القلم الحر قالي انك اول واحد هاتيقي تطق حنك معانا

لك هاد اخوك معلم بكلشي 
ههههههههههه

تويتي : 
انا ادايما ااقول
كوبتك ده 
اساتذ فى تهديه النفوس
يلا ياباشا
شوف شغلك
ورينا همتك الله يعينا بقى
هههههههههههههههههههه

كوبتك ممكن تضربلى القيصر
ده طلب وانا عارفه معزتى عندك طبعا هتضربهولى
وكمان هتتوصى طبعا
هههههههههههههههههههههه

كوبتك اذا بدك تضرب قيصر 
خبرني مشان احجزلو غرفة بشي مستشفى 
ههههههههههههه

قيصر : 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش لاقيه غير كويتك تلعبي بدماغه
طب دوري على واحد مسكين تضحكي عليه
مش كوبتك اللي فاهمك
ربنا يسامحك

العادة يا تويتي ما عمتوقعي غير مع العقولهم كبار 
هههههههههههههههه

كوبتك : 
هههههههههههههههههه

عسل يا القيصر عارف اللي فيها

وشكلك عارف معزة تويتي 

ما تيجي انا وانت نحطها في مياه سخنه وننتف ريشها

وعايزين حد يعمل ملوخية وارز وهم هم هم 

هههههههه

هههههههههههه
تعالوا لعندنا ماما شاطرة بأكلت الملوخية 
واذا كانت تويتي بالطبخة بتكون غير شكل 
يعني عصفورين بحجر 
هههههههههههههههههههه


تويتي : 
اللى يضحك فى الاخر
هو اللى بيغلب
بكرة تشووووووووووووووووووف
كوبتك مع مين  

يلا ان غدا لناظرة قريبا
ياعموووووووووو
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا يا تويتي من يضحك اولا يبكي اخيرا 
وهيك رح يصير بالقيصر 

قيصر : 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش محتاجه ننتف ريشها
اصل بعد ما تسمع كلامك هايتنتف ريشها لوحده
ههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه
المنافسة قوية على لقب كوبتك 
والى جانب من يكون كوبتك 

قيصر : 
فكرتيني باغنيه بكره تشوف لانغام
ساعتها هاتيجي وهاتقولي اعملي معروف سامحيني
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فعلا الاغنيه دي لبقالك تمام يا عسل

وهنا نشوف الهجوم الصاعق من قيصر على تويتي 
هي تويتي حتعمل ايه 

تويتي : 
كده كده ياكوبتك
مياه سخنه
ونتف ريشى وهم هم وكلام من ده
حااااااااضر
افتكر
البادى اظلم
حاضرلك ياكوبتك هتشوف ردى عليك
وانت ياعمو الصبر طيب

واننا نرى هنا تويتي تعلن الحرب على كل من قيصر وكوبتك 

كوبتك : 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلها هيبقي تحفة لما تشوف مشاركتي

الظاهر مش كانت قريتها

بامانة بتصعب عليا

محدش يضايق تويتي دي صحبتي

هاااااااااااااا وها نحن نرى كوبتك 
وهو يحاول اعادة المياه الى مجاريها 
هههههههههههههههههه

قيصر : 
خلاص نخليها مياه بارده 
انتي تؤمري يا تويتي

اه قيصر والشماتة 
ما كبير الا الله 

تويتي : 
حااااااااااااااضر
ليك منك ليه
الصبر طيب
والبادى اظلم

تويتي تعود الى المعركة رافضة كل الصلح 
وتؤمن بمقولة 
اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلابد ان يستجيب القدر 

قيصر : 
انت تؤمر يا ملك
مش هزعلها بعد كده لانها بحمايتك\

وها نحن نرى قيصر يحاول الانسحاب معتمدا على الصلح لاجل كوبتك 
هههههههههههههههههه

كوبتك : 
خلاص بقي يا توتة المسامح كريم

مش ها اعمل عليكي ملوخية

ايه رائيك في البامية


ويعود كوبتك الى الطعام مصمما على دخول تويتي في الاطعمة 
لكنه لم يعرف انها غذاء للروح 
ومع هذا استمرت هذه القصة الرائعة ولنرى ماذا حصل 

تويتي : 
كده كده ماااااااااشى
ملوخيه وباميه ورز
حاضر انت عارف انا هعمل ايه
انا قدمت السبت وانت حاااااااااااضر

وانت ياعمو البر ليك طيب
وهقول للحر وهتشوف هيحصلك ايه

وها نحن الآن نرى ذكاء تويتي وهي تمسك قيصر من يده التي تؤلمه 
فهي تشكيه الى اخيه
فعلا ذكاء باهر من تويتي 

قيصر : 
ايوه عارف هاتعملي ايه
هاتقومي تنامي قبل ماتندبحي على الطريقه الاسلاميه
هههههههههههههههههههه

ولكن دواء تويتي لم يفد شيأ 
فان قيصر لم يرجع 
بل بادلها بالسخرية 

كوبتك :
اتكلمي علي قدك

اول مرة اشوف فرخة بتهدد

نظام التوست بيهدد انا ها ارمي نفسي علي البلد

وهنا نرى كوبتك يعود الى التهديد وينقلب على تويتي 
التي اقر انه بينهما صحبة 
وباع كوبتك العهد 
ونسي الصحبة 

كوبتك : 
بدال احنا ايد واحدة ومع بعض يبقي مفيش خوف من الفراخ

وهنا نرى اتفاقية كوبتك القيصرية 
التي جائت قبل وقتها 
وتنص على الاتحاد بين قيصر وكوبتك 
والاتفاق على تويتي 




وفي هذه اللحظات دخل طوني الحمصي 
ويحمل في يده راية النصر الى تويتي 
وبيده الاخرى الرسالة التالية 

رسالة من طوني الحمصي الى اهل منتديات الكنيسة 
بسم الرب ابدأ 
انا الموقع ادناه اقر واعترف وانا بكامل قواي العقلية والجسدية 
على انكم اضطهدتم الفرخة تويتي 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وجعلتمونها لا تنام الليل لانها تحلم بالسكين على رقبتها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واصبحت بسببكم تكره اكلت الملوخية والبامية والرز 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويل لكم 

دخلت الان الى طق الحنك فاستقبلوني


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *دقيقة دقيقة ِِ
> سمع هووووووووووووووووووووووس
> missorang2006 دخلت الساحة
> اول شيء الي بيجي بقيصر بيجي في
> ...




اهلا مس اورنج 
نورتينااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
هلا فيكم جميعا 
بس الله على الظالم وقيصر كان ظالم 
للاسف انا مع تويتي 
لانه حرام بنصير اربعة على واحدة 
لا انا معاها


----------



## missorang2006 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ماشي يا حمصي 
انا البطة السودا ما بنرد علي ماشي ماشي
شايف يا قيصر شو عملو في 
يا حمصي استنى علي
آخرتك على ايدي *


----------



## missorang2006 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هههههههههههه آسفة على الرد العدواني
اسفة يا حمصي ما كنت شايفة الترحيب 
:smil13: *


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> رسالة من طوني الحمصي الى اهل منتديات الكنيسة
> بسم الرب ابدأ
> انا الموقع ادناه اقر واعترف وانا بكامل قواي العقلية والجسدية
> على انكم اضطهدتم الفرخة تويتي
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

تعليقك عسل يا طوني بجد فطسني من الضحك

وده شكله اللي حصل لتويتي بالفعل 

بس انت ايه رائيك تحب ناكلها علي ايه leasantr


----------



## Coptic Man (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *ماشي يا حمصي *
> *انا البطة السودا ما بنرد علي ماشي ماشي*
> *شايف يا قيصر شو عملو في *
> *يا حمصي استنى علي*
> *آخرتك على ايدي *


 
فيه بطة مع الفرخة اللي حدانا :new6: 

يا اهلا يا اهلا :t17:


----------



## القيصر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تعليقك عسل يا طوني بجد فطسني من الضحك
> 
> ...


ناكلها ايه يا راجل دي بالكتير نطعميها لقط غلبان بالشارع مش قادر يصيد فاره
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القيصر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *دقيقة دقيقة ِِ
> سمع هووووووووووووووووووووووس
> missorang2006 دخلت الساحة
> اول شيء الي بيجي بقيصر بيجي في
> ...


اهلين يا بنت العم
لا تخافي طوني (الحمصي) ذكي و بيفهم لا توصيه
الحماصنه كلهم  اذكياء


----------



## القيصر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

كوبتك :
عندك قط متشرد سنانه مخلعه عاوز ياكل اكله مش ولابد
بس مقبوله


----------



## missorang2006 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هههههههههههههههه
شو قيصر نخلتوا تويتي
المهم 
انا مش بطة يا كوبتك دي مجازيا
وقيصلا طبعا الحمصية اذكياء زي الطفايلة صح؟؟
هههههههههههه*


----------



## القيصر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> شو قيصر نخلتوا تويتي
> المهم
> انا مش بطة يا كوبتك دي مجازيا
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صح حتى انهم احسن من الطفايله شوي كمان


----------



## missorang2006 (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هههههههههههههههه
وانا بشهد *


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *ماشي يا حمصي
> انا البطة السودا ما بنرد علي ماشي ماشي
> شايف يا قيصر شو عملو في
> يا حمصي استنى علي
> آخرتك على ايدي *



له له 
مس اورنج
انت ست الكل 
بس والله حرام تويتي 
انا شابف رح ياكلوها بلا ملح


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



Coptic Man قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تعليقك عسل يا طوني بجد فطسني من الضحك
> 
> ...




انا لسع بدي أكلها 
ليش انتوا خليتوا لحدا شي 
اكلتوها بلا ملح 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> اهلين يا بنت العم
> لا تخافي طوني (الحمصي) ذكي و بيفهم لا توصيه
> الحماصنه كلهم  اذكياء




شو قيصر 
لتكون بدك تشدني لطرفك 
انا مع تويتي 
حرام خليتوها تهرب 
الكل عليها 
ومع هيك بتموا الحماصنة اذكياء 
بس بخافوا من الله 
ومشان هيك انا مع تويتي


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> شو قيصر نخلتوا تويتي
> المهم
> انا مش بطة يا كوبتك دي مجازيا
> ...




مس اورنج مرجوعك لعندنا 
والله لحتى يستلموك القيصر وكوبتك 
لانوا اليوم تويتي وبكرا انت 
فكري منيح 
والحزب عندنا برحب فيكي ايمت ما جيتي


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> صح حتى انهم احسن من الطفايله شوي كمان



قيصر اخرج سيفك من غمده 
وانتم يا قوم قربوا مربط النعامة ( هاد اسم الحصان تبع ابا عباد بمسلسل الزير سالم ) مني 
جاء ثأري 

قيصر عمبستناك بالصرفة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> وانا بشهد *



وانا شاهد ان الطبخة القادمة 
سوف يضعونك انت الوجبة الرئيسية 
صدقيني 
وابواب الحزب مفتوحة الك 
فكري منيح


----------



## القيصر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> قيصر اخرج سيفك من غمده
> وانتم يا قوم قربوا مربط النعامة ( هاد اسم الحصان تبع ابا عباد بمسلسل الزير سالم ) مني
> جاء ثأري
> 
> ...



لا احتاج سيف للمجابهه
بس عندي شرط ان المجابهه ماتكون يوم اربعاء
ههههههههههههه
اكيد فهمت قصدي يا حمصي
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القيصر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

مس اورنج بتقصد طفايله مش اطفال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس اكلتك فيها
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القيصر (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> انا لسع بدي أكلها
> ليش انتوا خليتوا لحدا شي
> اكلتوها بلا ملح
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


لالالالالالا
انا حصتي الك والملح على حسابي بس يا رب تقدر توكلها
والله حزنان عليك


----------



## thelife.pro (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> لا احتاج سيف للمجابهه
> بس عندي شرط ان المجابهه ماتكون يوم اربعاء
> ههههههههههههه
> اكيد فهمت قصدي يا حمصي
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه



حدد الوقت وانا جاهز 
اربعاء خميس جمعة 
وقت البتحب 

انا برجح انك تحجز غرفة بالمستشفى من هلق


----------



## thelife.pro (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> مس اورنج بتقصد طفايله مش اطفال
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس اكلتك فيها
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه



عادي مش اطفال مش اطفال 
شو يعني 
طيب شو رأيك افرجيك اني ما اكلت فيها


----------



## twety (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*احم احم*
*انا لسه حيه ارزق تحت سماء ربى*
*والباشا الكبير بصفى *
*حسابنا مع بعض يا طونى ياجميل*
*بس ميرسى كتير ليك على وقفتك جمبى وفى صفى*
*اما كوبتك وقيصر*
*هيشوفوا اللى هيجرالهم بس الصبر طيب*
*اما المشكله الكبيرة ميس اورانج *
*اعرفى ان اللى يجى على الغلابه عمرة عمرة ابدا مايكسب*
*وانتى جيتى عليا :smil13: *
*وان كنت انا النهاردة انتى بكرة او دلوقت اصبرى على رزقك*
*الا ياقيصر اشمعنى الاربع ها ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وانت يامينا هتعمل حلف معاه عليا اوك اوك بكرة نشوف ردك ايه *
*الباشا بقى طونى الجميل*
*الهى يفتحلك بابا ما عليه بواب*
*ويديك ماياخد منك*
*ويرزقك ويعلى مراتبك قادر ياكريم قول امين*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مش بشحت عليك انا بس بدعيلك*
*وعلى فكرة دمك شربااااااااااات وتعليقك هاااااااايل جدا*
*وخليك معايا تكسب اوك ياباشا :smil12: *​


----------



## Coptic Man (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> ناكلها ايه يا راجل دي بالكتير نطعميها لقط غلبان بالشارع مش قادر يصيد فاره
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
*القط اعترض عليها وقال لاتسمن ولا تشبع :love34:*


----------



## Coptic Man (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *شو قيصر نخلتوا تويتي*
> *المهم *
> *انا مش بطة يا كوبتك دي مجازيا*
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه

تصوري فكرتك بطة فعلا :new6:


----------



## Coptic Man (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*




> احم احم
> 
> انا لسه حيه ارزق تحت سماء ربى




دي انا مصدقها

بس ياااه معقول حتي الحية بترزق زينا

طيب دي بترزق ازاي :t7: 

بفار مثلا :94: 


​


> اما كوبتك وقيصر
> هيشوفوا اللى هيجرالهم بس الصبر طيب


​:vava: ​



> وانت يامينا هتعمل حلف معاه عليا اوك اوك بكرة نشوف ردك ايه


​:gy0000: ​



> الباشا بقى طونى الجميل
> الهى يفتحلك بابا ما عليه بواب
> ويديك ماياخد منك
> ويرزقك ويعلى مراتبك قادر ياكريم قول امين
> ...


​


> وخليك معايا تكسب اوك ياباشا :smil12: ​




تثبيت وشحاته لضمان تواجد طوني في صفها ld: ​​


----------



## tina_tina (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

باين على الموضوع كبير 
وبما انا مش فاهمة حاجة
بس حبيت امسى عليكم 
واقول
اذيكم


----------



## thelife.pro (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *احم احم*
> *انا لسه حيه ارزق تحت سماء ربى*hgpl] الحمد لله على السلامة تويتي
> *والباشا الكبير بصفى *
> *حسابنا مع بعض يا طونى ياجميل* ايدي وايدك بندمر الكل وياويلكم مننا
> ...



معاك علموت 
والله يهديك يا مس اورنج وتاتي الى الحزب لعندنا 
تويتي شو بتحبي نسمي الحزب تبعنا 
اقترح انت الاسم


----------



## thelife.pro (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



Coptic Man قال:


> دي انا مصدقها
> 
> بس ياااه معقول حتي الحية بترزق زينا
> 
> ...



يا كوبتك 
للمرة الأخيرة :ranting: 
تحذير صادر عن حزب ال....... :66: 
يمنع منعا باتا التعدين او انتهاك اي عضو من اعضاء الحزب 
تحت طائلة المسؤلية 

وقد اعذر من انذر :yahoo:


----------



## thelife.pro (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



tina_tina قال:


> باين على الموضوع كبير
> وبما انا مش فاهمة حاجة
> بس حبيت امسى عليكم
> واقول
> اذيكم



هلا فيكي تينا 
مسا الورد 
فوتي طقي حنك معنا 
وتعالي وانضمي للحزب معي انا وتويتي 
ضد الاعداء " قيصر - كوبتك - مس اورنج " 
ولا تاكلي هم لحالك رح تفهمي القصة 
لانها واضحة
في هجوم مبرح من الاعضاء المذكورين سابقا على طير المنتديات تويتي 
ومحاولة اغتيال هذا الطير 
ومحاولة التهامه مع البازيلا 
ولولا لطف الله لكانت الآن من المفقودين 

نحيي صمود تويتي 
ونساندها 

كوني انت معنا 

بسلاااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## جاسى (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هو انا طبعا هقول بصره ل تينا 
لانى انا كمان مش فاهمه حاجه
لكن علشان خاطر عيون تويتى لازم ادخل واشترك بالموضوع
انا عندى كام تويتى
وطبعا برضوا لازم اشترك معاها فى حسبها
اذن انا ضد قيصر و كوبتك 
اى خدمه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## twety (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ياطونى باشا العبن متعلاش  عن الحاجب*
*اختار الاسم اللى يريحك ياباشا*
*وانا معاك طبعا واضربلك اللة يعترض كمان*
*اصل انا متعودة على الاحزاب*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*كوبتك*
*كويس انك عرفت اللى هيحصلك مقدما *
*خد بالك انت اقرب واحد هنا يعنى 90 كيلو وتكون مع كان واخواتها*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*يلا على البركه البقيه تانى*
*افرح ياطونى الجاى الذين معنااكثر من اللى علينا*
*من اخلا كده اللى يجى على الغلابه عمرة مايكسب *
*وانا طبعا غلبانه :smil13: *​


----------



## جاسى (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*انتى هتقوليلى
ولا هتقولى لحد
دانتى غلبااااااانه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## missorang2006 (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*آسفة يا كوبتك باااااااااااشا (هههه)
انا مع قيصر ولو ابن العم هاد 
وما تخاف نا مش بطة (يااااااااااا لهوي على الدماغ)
وتويتي الله يعينك, يكلوكي ما يكلوكي فخار يكسر بعضة 
و الحمصي الخباص بعد عنا يا خباص *


----------



## القيصر (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> حدد الوقت وانا جاهز
> اربعاء خميس جمعة
> وقت البتحب
> 
> انا برجح انك تحجز غرفة بالمستشفى من هلق


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ذكرتني بنكته يا حمصي
مره سمعت انهم كانوا بدهم يعملوا سقف لمستشفى الجانين في حمص
تعرف شو صار
راحوا سقفوا حمص كلها
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## القيصر (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *احم احم*
> *انا لسه حيه ارزق تحت سماء ربى*
> *والباشا الكبير بصفى *
> *حسابنا مع بعض يا طونى ياجميل*
> ...



كلام عيال غلبانه بجد
بجد انتم غلبانين


----------



## القيصر (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ياطونى باشا العبن متعلاش  عن الحاجب*
> *اختار الاسم اللى يريحك ياباشا*
> *وانا معاك طبعا واضربلك اللة يعترض كمان*
> ...



اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييد طبعا ام حزبكم هايكون اسمه حزب الفراخ  المتشرده
ههههههههههههههههههههه
دانتوا بقيتوا تحفه


----------



## القيصر (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *آسفة يا كوبتك باااااااااااشا (هههه)
> انا مع قيصر ولو ابن العم هاد
> وما تخاف نا مش بطة (يااااااااااا لهوي على الدماغ)
> وتويتي الله يعينك, يكلوكي ما يكلوكي فخار يكسر بعضة
> و الحمصي الخباص بعد عنا يا خباص *


جدعه يا بنت العم
وبالنسبه للخباص سامحيه معلش الله يعينه بكفي انه ابن عم الطفيلي


----------



## missorang2006 (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه معك حق *


----------



## القيصر (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



جاسى قال:


> *انتى هتقوليلى
> ولا هتقولى لحد
> دانتى غلبااااااانه اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​*



انا بشهد انكم الثلاثي الغلبان


----------



## jesus mon pere (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

صدقونى يا جماعه الموضوع مش مستهال كل ده
يعنى تويتى دى غلبانه وانتم ظالمين اوى
وربنا ينصرك يا تويتى على اللى يعديكى
وينصر حزبك وينجحك فى الانتخابات
ويسقط اخوانا البعدى
اللى انتى عارفاهم 
دى دعوة الناس الغلابى على المفترين دول
واللى عاملين نفسهم ملوك و قياصره
يارب  يا اختى يارب


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



جاسى قال:


> *هو انا طبعا هقول بصره ل تينا
> لانى انا كمان مش فاهمه حاجه
> لكن علشان خاطر عيون تويتى لازم ادخل واشترك بالموضوع
> انا عندى كام تويتى
> ...




الله يا جاسي :t16: 
نحنا كلنا مع تويتي :spor24: 
ضد الاعداء :scenic: 
يا قيصر ويا كوبتك :2: :2: 
بنصحكم بالاستسلام 
:bomb:


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ياطونى باشا العبن متعلاش  عن الحاجب*
> *اختار الاسم اللى يريحك ياباشا*
> *وانا معاك طبعا واضربلك اللة يعترض كمان*
> ...



تويتي انا اشد على ايدك واحييك 
وانت حقيقة رفعت رأس الحزب


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *يلا على البركه البقيه تانى*
> *افرح ياطونى الجاى الذين معنااكثر من اللى علينا*
> *من اخلا كده اللى يجى على الغلابه عمرة مايكسب *
> *وانا طبعا غلبانه :smil13: *​


آه نحنا كلنا غلابة 
والله حامينا من شورو الاعداء


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *آسفة يا كوبتك باااااااااااشا (هههه)
> انا مع قيصر ولو ابن العم هاد
> وما تخاف نا مش بطة (يااااااااااا لهوي على الدماغ)
> وتويتي الله يعينك, يكلوكي ما يكلوكي فخار يكسر بعضة
> و الحمصي الخباص بعد عنا يا خباص *



له له 
مس اورنج اللي بينصحك بكون خباص 
معليش ربنا يسامحك 
المسيح قال : احبوا من اساء لكم 
ورغم كلشي عمتعملي برجع بقلك نحنا وقت اللي بتحبي تعالي لعندنا ورح تلاقي ابواب الحزب مفتوحة 
ومشان موضوع تويتي 
قال المسيح : الذي ليس معي فهو ضدي 
علشان كدا انت حاليا ضد الحزب 
مس اورنج ديري بالك على حال نهايتك تتاكلي اذا ما بتجي لعنا 
والله ليطبخوك على مرقة دجاج 
شو عليه 
ورح يعزمونا على الطبخة


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ذكرتني بنكته يا حمصي
> مره سمعت انهم كانوا بدهم يعملوا سقف لمستشفى الجانين في حمص
> تعرف شو صار
> ...



تعلم اكتب بعدين تعال احكي :t32: 
مستشفى الجانين :a82: 
ولا المجانين :dance: 
ولا ما عاد نعرف مين بدوا مستشفى :yahoo: 
وبعدين وين المشكلة اذا سقفوا حمص 
اميركا بزاتها ما عملتها 
انت لازم ترفع راسد انه يوجد مدينة عربية مثل حمص 
ارفع راس :t32: :t32:


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> اكيييييييييييييييييييييييييد طبعا ام حزبكم هايكون اسمه حزب الفراخ  المتشرده
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> دانتوا بقيتوا تحفه



له له 
من الآن بدأت الغيرة 
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع
 تويتي جبتي شي عين زرقا مشان نعلقها 
لانو عيون الحساد كتيرة


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> جدعه يا بنت العم
> وبالنسبه للخباص سامحيه معلش الله يعينه بكفي انه ابن عم الطفيلي



يا  عالم تعالوا وشوفوا 
ايام زمان كانت النصيحة بجمل 
و مس اورنج بتقول خباص وقيصر بيشهد على هل الشي 
مس اورنج 
زكرتيني بمقولة عراقية بتنص : 
ولّي تعلمو يصيب عدوانه سهام ...... انت قبل عداه يصوبلك اشب 

بس معلش الله كبير 
والله على الظالم 
وبطلب من الرب يسامحك 
معلش الانسان لما بيوقع بالخطيئة ما بحس على حالو 
الرب يساعدك ويطالعك من الوهم العايشة فيه


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> انا بشهد انكم الثلاثي الغلبان




اسف قيصر بس شهادتك مشكك بامرها 
لانك ممكم تشهد زور 

تويتي والكل ما حدا يضحك 
بعدين الله بسويكن متل قيصر 

الهم لا شماتة


----------



## thelife.pro (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



jesus mon pere قال:


> صدقونى يا جماعه الموضوع مش مستهال كل ده
> يعنى تويتى دى غلبانه وانتم ظالمين اوى
> وربنا ينصرك يا تويتى على اللى يعديكى
> وينصر حزبك وينجحك فى الانتخابات
> ...



هلا فيك والله 
فعلا دول طاغيات 
ولازم ينوضعلهم حل 
وانا بدعي لاجتماع طارئ للحزب بشارك فيه كل الاعضاء اللي هنن ضد قيصر وكوبتيك 
والبطة مس اورنج ( انا ما حكيت شي ...... الشخص الذي تكلم من عندكم ونحن لناقلون فقط ولسنا مفترون كما حالكم ) 
ولازم بهل الاجتماع الطارئ نوضع حد لكل من الاعداء 
ولازم نرسم خارطة الطريق


----------



## القيصر (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

مبروك فوز الكرامه الحمصي بدوري كره القدم بسوريا
شايفك بعد مااصبحت بدك تستلم المسابقه الثقافيه بطل حد يدخلها
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا ايه معناه
شكلك وجهك نحس او ان الناس مش معبريتك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا هاردلك يا حمصي


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

يا قيصر 
انت خلي اخوك ينقلها لعندي وبعدين احكي 
وشوف الحماصنة شو بسو 
بس أأأأأأأاااااه 
انتوا ما بتحبوا الثقافة شو بجبركم 
"إذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلابد ان يستجيب القدر 
ولابد لليل ان ينجلي ولابد للقيد ان ينكسر "

واذا اعضاء المنتدى ما كانوا عميدخلوا على المسابقة الثقافية 
فالسبب تواجدك فيها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

سلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## القيصر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> يا قيصر
> انت خلي اخوك ينقلها لعندي وبعدين احكي
> وشوف الحماصنة شو بسو
> بس أأأأأأأاااااه
> ...


يلا ورينا هاتعمل ايه 
اهو اخويا اداك ال ok
بس شيل الهزار انت انسب واحد للمسابقه
ربنا يوفقك
واتا على طلبك مش هشارك بالمسابقه عشان ماتقولش اني انا السبب بعدم دخول الاعضاء
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> يلا ورينا هاتعمل ايه
> اهو اخويا اداك ال ok
> بس شيل الهزار انت انسب واحد للمسابقه
> ربنا يوفقك
> ...



شو بدك تهرب 
لا حبيبي 
الرابط هو 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20052

انت ما رح تقدر على الاسئلة 
بانتظارك هنيك


----------



## القيصر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> شو بدك تهرب
> لا حبيبي
> الرابط هو
> 
> ...


روح خلي حزبك ينفعك بعدين احنا بنيجي نشارك
ليكون حزبك شغل طق حنك وبس ووقت الجد بختفوا
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> روح خلي حزبك ينفعك بعدين احنا بنيجي نشارك
> ليكون حزبك شغل طق حنك وبس ووقت الجد بختفوا
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



له له 
قال بديتوا عن غير ناس وعزمتو من الاول 
فعلا الناس ما بتستاهل 

اااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
بس لو اعضاء الحزب كانوا متواجدين هلق لكانوا يعدموك رميا بالحجارة 
على هل الحكي 

قال شو الهريبة تلتان المراجل 
راح وهرب وقال لزقلي ياها بالحزب


----------



## القيصر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

طيب انا قبلت التحدي و جاوبت على مسابقتك
الدور و الباقي على حزبك
خلينا نشوف مين بفوز بالمسابقه حزبي زالا حزبك
و بعدين بنشوف مين اللي هرب


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

اااااااااااااااااااااه
بس لو فيني انزل انا تحدي معك 
والله لارفع راس الحزب لفوق عالي 
وما اخليك تحكي ولا كلمة 

بس شو عليه انشاء الله مفكر الحزب شغلتوا فاضية بكرا شوف شو بيعمل 

ان غدا لناظره قريب


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

قيصر اعتبر حالك انتهيت 
وليوم لا تنزل من البيت لانو في جماعة واقفين على مدخل البناء وبدهن راسك 
هدية لتويتي على طبق من الذهب 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تزكرت قصة يوحنا المعمدان


----------



## القيصر (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

لاما تزكرتها
احكيلي اياها
وبالنسبه لحزبك هيهم تركوك بالمسابقه ولا واحد وقف معك زي ما انت وقفت معهم
طاواطولو


----------



## thelife.pro (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*




القيصر قال:


> لاما تزكرتها
> احكيلي اياها
> وبالنسبه لحزبك هيهم تركوك بالمسابقه ولا واحد وقف معك زي ما انت وقفت معهم
> طاواطولو



لا انت هيك حمبتحاول تهز الحزب وتكسر شوكته وتتهمه بانه يحتوي الخونة
تويـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتي وين انت 
تعالي وحطي حد للموضوع 
بليز تويتي 
وين الشعب وين كل اللي بيكرهوا الظلم 
تعالوا وشوفوا قيصر بيعمل أيه 
بانتظاركم


----------



## remo76 (7 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

انتي عبقرية يا توتي عشان عملتي هذا cat مع اني بلغت ادارة المنتدي عن cat قالو هو شغال بس للعضو المبارك علي العموم فكرة حلوة


----------



## twety (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ياسلام*
*لا مش كده يا ريمو *
*حرام عليك*
*بس على العموم اهلا بيك وسطينا *
*بس ياترى انت مع حزب مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*وطونى باشا متقلقش*
*هجيبلك الحزب كله دلوقت وانا رجعت سالمه غانمه*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*وولا يهمك ياجميل *
*سورى على تاخيرى الفترة اللى فاتت*
*بس الظاهر عين الحاسود جامده شويه*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## remorb (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

أنت واحشاني قوي قوي ياتويتي
على فكرة أنا من الحزب بتاعك هل تقبليني في الحزب بتاعك..​


----------



## twety (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*طبعا طبعا*
*بس برضه هفتن للمودااااااااااام*
*ههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## emy (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

_تويتى حبيبتى هنا _
_وبتتخانق لالالا انا جيتلك يا قمرى _
_انا معاك يا باشا على طول الخط هههههههههه_​


----------



## romyo (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا تويتى
انا جايلك الحزب مع 30 راجل من البلد ياكلوا الظلط
​


----------



## twety (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا احلى ايمى فى الدنيا *
*نورتينا فى الحزب ياقمر*
*وبكده كترتنا*
*ونكيد الملوك والقياصرة*
*وحتى الاورانج كمان*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## twety (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ده عشمى فيك ياجمييييييييييييل*
*فى انتظارك انت والرداله الددعان*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*منورنا ياجميل*
*ويلا بقى كترنا اهو *
*ونغيظ الاعادى :t33: *​


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remo76 قال:


> انتي عبقرية يا توتي عشان عملتي هذا cat مع اني بلغت ادارة المنتدي عن cat قالو هو شغال بس للعضو المبارك علي العموم فكرة حلوة




اهلا فيك مهنا 
وانشاء الله تكون مبسوط معنا 
طق حنك 
وبتمنى تجي لعنا على حزب طق الحنك 
لانك مع القيصر والملك 
ما الك خبزة 
يعني بنيموك جوعان 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ياسلام*
> *لا مش كده يا ريمو *
> *حرام عليك*
> *بس على العموم اهلا بيك وسطينا *
> ...



تويتي 
الله اكبر ظهر الحق 
تعال يا قيصر وشوف 
تعال يا خاسر 
اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
لو فيني :t32: :t32: 

ويا تويتي 
معليش عين الحاسود يبلاها بالقلع 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الحمد لله على السلامة


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> أنت واحشاني قوي قوي ياتويتي
> على فكرة أنا من الحزب بتاعك هل تقبليني في الحزب بتاعك..​




الله يزيد ويبارك 
اهلا وسهلا 
قيصر طق موت :beee: 
دا دا دا 

عمنكتر :yahoo:


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



emy قال:


> _تويتى حبيبتى هنا _
> _وبتتخانق لالالا انا جيتلك يا قمرى _
> _انا معاك يا باشا على طول الخط هههههههههه_​




هلااااااااااااااااااااااا والله 
اهلا وميت سهلا 
اهلين بصحاب تويتي كلهن :big31: 
نور الحزب 
ونور الموضوع 
ويا قيصر حضرت الملائكة فما بالك سوف يحدث بالشياطين :174xe: 
سوف يقضى عليك :nunu0000: 
بنصحك تحجز بشي مستشفى 
انت وقعت على شهادة وفاتك لما لعبت هل اللعبة مع تويتي 
تويتي رحميه لقيصر وخلص بلاش ما يضربوه   :act23: :act23: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## emy (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> هلااااااااااااااااااااااا والله
> اهلا وميت سهلا
> اهلين بصحاب تويتي كلهن :big31:
> نور الحزب
> ...


_مرسى كتير على الترحيب ده يا باشا :08: _
_الحزب منور بيك انت وتويتى _​


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



romyo قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا تويتى
> انا جايلك الحزب مع 30 راجل من البلد ياكلوا الظلط
> ​



اهلا روميو انت لحالك بتنورنا :lightbulb: 
بقا كيف اذا رجالة البلد معك 
هاد شيء رائع 
قلتلي بياكلوا الظلط 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
له له يا قيصر راحت عليك :vava: 
بنصحك تضب شنتايتك وتسافر نقاهة لمدة شهرين لوقت ما يهدوا الشباب 
لانهم جايين والشرار بعيونهم :closedeye :closedeye 
ورح يا كلوك بلا ملح :vava: :vava: 

صعي وينك يا كوبتك 
شو هربت 
ومس اورنج 
اصدي البطة 
يكونوا اكلوكي بالسر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*الله يسلمك ياباشا*
*بس الظاهر ان اللى بيحفر حفرة لاخيه بيقع فيها*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وايه رايك الحزب كتر واحلو مش كده*
*اى خدمه*
*علشان تعرف بس ان اللى وراك ناس جدعه*
*يعتمد عليها بجد*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



emy قال:


> _مرسى كتير على الترحيب ده يا باشا :08: _
> _الحزب منور بيك انت وتويتى _​




هلا فيك يا باشا 
والله تويتي غالية على الكل 
واللي بيجرحها بكلمة بنسقي من دمو ونكتب على قبره غلطة دفع تمنها عمره 

سمعان يا قيصر 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *الله يسلمك ياباشا*
> *بس الظاهر ان اللى بيحفر حفرة لاخيه بيقع فيها*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *وايه رايك الحزب كتر واحلو مش كده*
> ...



انت بس جدعة 
انت يتاكلي الحجر 
يالله فرجونا همتكن بالمسابقة الثقافية 
قيصر جاب معدل 95% 
واروجة تغلبت عليه وجابت 100 % 
وانا صرلي ساعتين عمبضحك كبف قيصر جاب 95 
ههههههههههههههههه
قيصر حرام عليك رايح اموت انا من الضحك 
قال تحدي 
اذا اروجة ربحت عليك 
بقا كيف اعضاء الحزب والله لما تعود تبين 
ههههههههههههههههههه
تويتي صلي لاجل قيصر 
وبعتي رسالة اطمني فيها على كوبتك ومس اورنج 
لانهم هربوا وخلو المسكين قيصر لحالو بالنص 
حرام قيصر 
بتم في بننا عشرة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ياحراااااااااااااااااااام*
*بجد صعب عليا قيصووووووووووووووووور*
*سابوك لوحدك يا بطوط*
*معلش معلش*
*اللى يجى على الغلابه عمرة ابدا ابدا مايسكب*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*اى خدمه ياطونى *
*شفت اللى معنا اكتر من اللى علينا*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## remorb (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> الله يزيد ويبارك
> اهلا وسهلا
> قيصر طق موت :beee:
> دا دا دا
> ...



أشكرك على الترحيب الجميل ده...
عاوزين نشوف ناس أكتر وأظن تويتي أحبابها كتير..​


----------



## twety (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى ريمورب*
*بس الظاهر الحزب المضاد هرب*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جاسى (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ههههههههههه
اظاهر كده
مش قلتلك يابنتى خافوا منى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## remorb (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

شفتي يا تويتي 
الحزب المقابل هرب علشان الأمورة اللمضة اشتركت معانا في الحزب
طق دادادا​


----------



## thelife.pro (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ياحراااااااااااااااااااام*
> *بجد صعب عليا قيصووووووووووووووووور*
> *سابوك لوحدك يا بطوط*
> *معلش معلش*
> ...



هو قيصووووووووووور دا بينزعل عليه بجد 
ايه رأيك يا تويتي 
نعفي عنه ونظهر له حنية :flowers: 
حرااااااااااااااااااااااام 
ده غلبان اوي :2: 
وانا زعلت عليه 

خلينا على الاقل نلغي حكم الاعدام 
:bomb:


----------



## thelife.pro (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> أشكرك على الترحيب الجميل ده...
> عاوزين نشوف ناس أكتر وأظن تويتي أحبابها كتير..​


لا شكر على واجب 
الحزب نور بوجودك 
بس يا حرام حزب المعارضة انهزم 
وما بقي بالميدان غير قيصووووووووووووووور 
ههههههههههههه

وطالما تويتي بالحزب 
الحزب من حسن لاحسن


----------



## thelife.pro (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



جاسى قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> اظاهر كده
> مش قلتلك يابنتى خافوا منى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



شي طبيعي مو بقولوا 
حضرة الملائكة هربت الشياطين 
ههههههههههههه
وانت طبعا ملاك من ملائكة الحزب 
بس يا حرام قيصووووووووووووور 
والله الواد دا صعبان عليا


----------



## twety (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ماشى ياباشا*
*طلباتك اوامر طبعا*
*قيصوووووور برضه منا وعلينا *
*مهما غلط لازم نستحمله بقى تخونا هنعمل ايه*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*بلاش من حكم الاعدام يلا الطيب احسن*
*ويابخت من قدر وعفى *
*ههههههههههه*

*وياباشا الصح تقول طول ما انت فى الحزب*
*يبقى الحزب فى تطور واحسن واحسن من اى احسن *
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*يلا بقى فى الانتظار*
*ياحزب قيصوووووووور ومنمووووووووووون*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## القيصر (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

عدت لاهنيكم يا حزب الحمصي واتباع الحمصي
عدت اهنيكم باليوم المجيد
فكل اربعاء وانتم بخير:new4: 
انه يوم عقد العالم ولم يعرفوا سره
انه يوم الاربعاء
فكل اربعاء وانتم بخير يا اتباع الحمصي
واللي مش يعرف يوم الاربعاء يعني ايه يروح يسأل الحمصي:beee: 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووووك عليكم جميعا هذا اليوم المجيد واهم يوم في تاريخ حزبكم​


----------



## twety (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ايه ياعم طونى الكلام ده*
*لا لازم تقول حاجه مينفعش قيصوووووووور*
*ايه الكلام اللى بيقوله ده*
*ماله الاربعاء ياطونى*
*انت قولت قبل كده اى يوم فى الاسبوع*
*ماتفهمونا بقى *
*طونى مش انا وانت حزب واحد *
*ولا هتشمت فينا العزوووووووووووول :smil13: *


----------



## القيصر (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ايه ياعم طونى الكلام ده*
> *لا لازم تقول حاجه مينفعش قيصوووووووور*
> *ايه الكلام اللى بيقوله ده*
> *ماله الاربعاء ياطونى*
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لو جدع رد بصراحه:999:


----------



## twety (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هو ايه النظام طيب *

*عاوزة افهم :ranting: *

*طونى رد ولا يهمك منه *
*لو مزعلك قول وكلنا هنعمله كده :t32: *​


----------



## القيصر (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *هو ايه النظام طيب *
> 
> *عاوزة افهم :ranting: *
> 
> ...



يوم الاربعاء يا ساده شربنا القهوه الساده وهبت رياح زرقاء ورفرف شعر مياده


----------



## القيصر (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

تويتي
هو حزبك فين
اما ليه بتتكلمي ان حبايبك كتار ومافيش ولا واحد معاكي
تركوكي
يا حررررررراااااااااااااام


----------



## twety (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*معلش ياقيصووووووووووووور*

*معلش هما فى الطريق*
*المهم جمع حزبك *

*ياحرام ياعينى عليك وانت لوحدك*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## القيصر (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

مبروك يا حمصي تعادل الكرامه و خساره الاتحاد 5/0
والله الكرامه بترفع الراس على طووووووووووول
قلبي معك بالمباراه القادمه للكرامه
موفقون


----------



## القيصر (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *معلش ياقيصووووووووووووور*
> 
> *معلش هما فى الطريق*
> *المهم جمع حزبك *
> ...



مش مهم اجمع حزبي عشان شوية قطط متشرده:a63:


----------



## twety (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ياساتر على الشماته ياساتر*
*يابنى ان غدا لناظرة قريب*
*النهاردة ليك بكرة عليك*

*معلش مسيرها تروق وتحلى*
*وياشوشو احنا اة قطط بس قطط  حلوة قموووووورة :smil12: *
*مش قطط متشردة :ranting: *

*او جايز يعنى جايز*
*كل واحد بيتكلم على لسان حاله*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## jesus mon pere (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

اوكى احنا قطط
بس مع بعض
مش زى الناس التانيه 
هم فعلا حزب المتشردين


----------



## remo76 (9 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

يا توتي انا مع حزب اللة ونعما الوكيل وانا معكم في الحزب 
اتخنقي ولا يهمك واحنا معكي


----------



## twety (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ههههههههههههه*
*مش كده برضه ياصافى*
*قول لقيصووووووووور بقى*
*هو مش مقتنع ان هو وحزبه متشرديييييين*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*واحنا قطط قماميييييييييييييييييييييير*

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*معلش ياقيصوووووووووووووور*
*عموما لسه قدامك الفرصه*
*لو فكرت ورجعت لعقلك تعالى ممكن نقبلك وسطنا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ميرسى ميرسى ياريمو ياجمييييييييييل*

*عارفه انك قد القوووووول*
*المهم نكون ايد واحده*
*علشان نغيظ العزووووووووووووووووووووووول*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


*يلا افرح يتحمصى وشوف اللى بيحصل*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*الكل معنا مفيش حد علينا*


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> عدت لاهنيكم يا حزب الحمصي واتباع الحمصي
> عدت اهنيكم باليوم المجيد
> فكل اربعاء وانتم بخير:new4:
> انه يوم عقد العالم ولم يعرفوا سره
> ...




قيصوووووووووووووووووور 
فعلا التعب ضايع مع اللي متلك ناس

شايفة يا تويتي 
نحنا عمنقول معليش بلا حكم الاعدام دا منا وفينا 
لكن ما بالليد حيلة 


تويتي قصة يوم الاربعاء منسوبة للحماصنة 
وهذا الادعاء 
ينص على ان الحماصنة اغبياء 
ولهم عيد كل يوم اربعاء 
يبيعون عقولهم فيه 

ولكن هذا كله من غيظهم 
يدعوا كل هذه الادعاءات لان الشعب الحمصي ذكي


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ايه ياعم طونى الكلام ده*
> *لا لازم تقول حاجه مينفعش قيصوووووووور*
> *ايه الكلام اللى بيقوله ده*
> *ماله الاربعاء ياطونى*
> ...



شكرا لك يا تويتي على الكلام الجميل في المشاركة القبل هذه 
ولكن هل من المعقول ان يأخذ برأي قيصر 
ومنذ متى كان لقيصر رأي بيننا 

ان هذا كله نتيجة الغيرة من النجاح الذي حققه الحزب 

وهو دائما يدعي ان الحماصنة اغبياء 
ومجانين 
ولكن هل من المعقول هذا يا قيصر 
ااااااااااااااااااااااااه

تويتي رشح الشعب الحمصي ليكون من ارقى الشعوب واذكاها 

اسألوا جميعا 
اية محافظة هي الانظف في سوريا 
يقولون حمص 
اسالوا اية محافظة تاخذ اكثر معدلات نجاح على مستوى سوريا 
يقولون حمص 
اسالوا اي شعب اطيب بين السوريين 
يقولون الشعب الحمصي 

وكل هذا انما هو غيظ من قيصر
يا قيصر 
اطلب من الله انم يكون لديك نصف ما يملكه الحمصي 

سامحك الله


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لو جدع رد بصراحه:999:




هو انا خايف منك ولا ايه 

يا قيصووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور 

شو نسيت ان رقبتك كانت بين ايدينا 
ونحنا اعفينا عنك 
بس فعلا هاد هو قمة الخيانة 

وينك يا كاندي انت بتحبي هيك مواضيع 
خيانة وما خيانة 


انا ما بحكي غير الصراحة 
انا البعرفوا انها تهمة من الاعداء المنغاظين امثالك 

انا حمصي ورافع راسي 
وروح اسأل عن الحماصنة 
دول سنة 2001 
14 طالب في سوريا جلبوا علامة 290 من 290 في امتحانات الاعدادية 
وكان من بينهم 11 طالب من حمص 
فتصوروا هذا الذكاء 

الرب يسامحك يا منغاظ


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> تويتي
> هو حزبك فين
> اما ليه بتتكلمي ان حبايبك كتار ومافيش ولا واحد معاكي
> تركوكي
> يا حررررررراااااااااااااام



قيصر ان وقعت على شهادة وفاتك 

احترم نفسك 
انت عمتتكلم مع سيدة الحزب الحمصي 
حزب طق الحنك 

بس يبدو انك مستغني عن حياتك 

على فكرة في اربع شباب بالطريق لعندك بنصحك تخبر الاسعاف :t32:


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> مبروك يا حمصي تعادل الكرامه و خساره الاتحاد 5/0
> والله الكرامه بترفع الراس على طووووووووووول
> قلبي معك بالمباراه القادمه للكرامه
> موفقون



الله يبارك فيك 
وعقبال عندكن 

هههههههههههههههههه
جاي تمسح جوخ مفكر بدي ارجع حن عليك 
لا مستحيل 
راسك مطلوب ورح نعلقه في منتصف قاعة الاجتماعات الخاصة بالحزب


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> هو انا خايف منك ولا ايه
> 
> يا قيصووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعني مش هاترد
ماشي يا كبير
الحق معاك انك ماتردش


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> الله يبارك فيك
> وعقبال عندكن
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ماشي يا قائد حزب الفراخ
ربنا يسامحك


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> مش مهم اجمع حزبي عشان شوية قطط متشرده:a63:




شوية قطط 

والله مافي غيرك قطة 
ماشفت شو سو فيك بالمسابقة الثقافية 
العالم عمتجيب 100 من 100 
وقيصر فرحان ب 95 من 100 

والله عيب 

بعدين هل الشوية قطط اللي مو عاجبينك 
رح تشوف شو رح يعملوا فيك 

وان غدا لناظره قريب


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> شكرا لك يا تويتي على الكلام الجميل في المشاركة القبل هذه
> ولكن هل من المعقول ان يأخذ برأي قيصر
> ومنذ متى كان لقيصر رأي بيننا
> 
> ...


.


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> شوية قطط
> 
> والله مافي غيرك قطة
> ماشفت شو سو فيك بالمسابقة الثقافية
> ...


اشكر ربك شاركنا معك


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ياساتر على الشماته ياساتر*
> *يابنى ان غدا لناظرة قريب*
> *النهاردة ليك بكرة عليك*
> 
> ...




انا وصلت 
اسف تويتي 
بس كنت بمهمة سرية بتخص الحزب 
انا كنت بحمص عمبعقد اجتماع مع اعضاء الحزب بحمص 
ههههههههههههههههههه
وينك يا قيصوووووووووووووووور 
نحنا قطط كتير حلو 
اصلا انا بحب القطط 
بس على فكرة في متل بقول 
من يلعب مع القطط يجب ان يتحمل خراميشها 
بعني بدك تتحمل 
ويا ويلك من الحزب 
قررنا اننا نشويك على الفحم 
شو تويتي 
اعملوا تصويت انت وكمالة اعضاء الحزب 
عن طريقة معاقبة قيصوووووووووووووور 
الخيارات 
اعدام رميا بالحجارة 
او ندفنه تحت الارض وهو حي 
او نقلع اظافره 
او نشويه على الفحم ونطعم لحمه للقطط 
هههههههههههههههه
او اية فكرة اخرى تروق لكم 

وبهذه المناسبة احب ان ارحب بجميع اصدقاء تويتي 
واعضاء الحزب معنا 
وبقلهم اهلا فيكم اجمعين 

يا ويلك يا قيصوووووووووووووووووووور 
من غضب تويتي


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



jesus mon pere قال:


> اوكى احنا قطط
> بس مع بعض
> مش زى الناس التانيه
> هم فعلا حزب المتشردين




كلامك صحيح 
مو كل طير يتاكل لحمه 
ومو كل قط ينلعب معه 

ونحنا قطط مربايين على الغالي هههههههههههه
مو قطط متشردين 
قيصور 
انت والقطط المشردة التي معك 

اذا قررتوا الارتقاء 
فتعالوا لعندنا


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remo76 قال:


> يا توتي انا مع حزب اللة ونعما الوكيل وانا معكم في الحزب
> اتخنقي ولا يهمك واحنا معكي



الحزب نور 
بس لا تضرب قيصر
حرام ده غلبان 
متل القطط المشردة 

ما لازم نقتله 
لازم نعلمه درس لا ينساه طول حياته 

هو علقان مع حزب طق الحنك الحمصي 
مو مع اي حزب تاني 

والله حظك منيل 
يا قيصوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ميرسى ميرسى ياريمو ياجمييييييييييل*
> 
> *عارفه انك قد القوووووول*
> *المهم نكون ايد واحده*
> ...



نحنا ديما ايد واحدة 
وبأذنالله نبقى كدا 
فعلا يا تويتي الكل معانا ما في حدا علينا 

حتى قيصووووووووووووووور 
دا محدش شايفوا 
علشان كدا ما فيش حد علينا 
قيصوووووووووووووووووووووور 
نقطة صغيرة كتير وما بشكل عائق 

بس الرب يهديه ويعرف طريق الصواب ويأتي لعندنا على الحزب


----------



## thelife.pro (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

قيصووووووووووووووووووور 
بالرغم كل الذي ذكرته 
صنفت حمص لعام 2005 افضل مدينة سكنية في سوريا 

وبالنسبة لنسب النجاح 
فهل من الممكن ان تاتي رياضيات بالبصم 
حيف عليك 
ما توقعت منك هل الحكي 
بس معلش 
الله يسامحك ويهديك للحزب الصحيح 
اصدي للطريق الصحيح 

وبالنسبة لطيبة الشعب الحمصة نحنا ماننا بحاجة شهادة واحد متلك 
نحنا مكتوب عن طيبتنا على وجه الشمس 
والناس كلها بتحكي بطيبة الشعب الحمصي 

وبعدين شو هل الحكي 
عمتمنني انك شاركت بالمسابقة الثقافية 
مو انت اول المشاركين 
وانت كتبت يا ريت تحط العلامات وتاريخ كل واحد متى جاوب 
قال يعني بدك تجيب اعلى علامة واسرع وقت 

وبنفس الوقت جبت علامة ما بتنحسد عليها 
انا بعرفك احسن من هيك 
بس الظاهر حزب القطط المشردين نزعك معليش الله يهديكن اجمعين


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> قيصووووووووووووووووووور
> بالرغم كل الذي ذكرته
> صنفت حمص لعام 2005 افضل مدينة سكنية في سوريا
> 
> ...


بكفي تقليد يا زعيم المتشردين


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> نحنا ديما ايد واحدة
> وبأذنالله نبقى كدا
> فعلا يا تويتي الكل معانا ما في حدا علينا
> 
> ...


لالالالالالالا
انا عندي عيله و بيت مش متشرد زيكم يا قطط مسلوقه
وانا مش هادعوكم لحزبنا عشان احنا مش عاوزين متشردين
احنا حزب عاقليين بس
و بالنسبه للمسابقه وريني واحد من حزبك شارك بيها
كلكم عيال وشغل حكي بس


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> قيصووووووووووووووووووور
> بالرغم كل الذي ذكرته
> الاعتراف بالحق فضيله
> بتعجبني لما تعترف بالحق
> ...


.


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

تويتي أظن حزب قيصوووووووور إنكمش وأصبح عدده قليل..
بقترح عليكم نسيب للقطط المتشردة كام فرفور مسموم.. ونخلص منهم...​


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> تويتي أظن حزب قيصوووووووور إنكمش وأصبح عدده قليل..
> بقترح عليكم نسيب للقطط المتشردة كام فرفور مسموم.. ونخلص منهم...​


شكلك عضو جديد مش عارف مع مين واقع
ربنا يهديك
و تعرف ان حزب طريق الحق هو الحزب اللي مش ينهزم ابدا
وكفايه تقليد
القطط المتشرده دا لقبكم مش تنسى


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> شكلك عضو جديد مش عارف مع مين واقع
> ربنا يهديك
> و تعرف ان حزب طريق الحق هو الحزب اللي مش ينهزم ابدا



أعضاء الحزب الذي أنتمي إليه وعلى رأسهم رئيسه إنا واحد منكم وبالرغم من إني عضو جديد القيصر باين عليه ما يعرفش شعبيتي في الحزب مش كده والا إيه ياتويتي .. عرفوه أد إيه هي شعبيتي في الحزب...


----------



## missorang2006 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*وحدوا الله يا شباب 
شو هاد نازلين تنخيل فبعض
حمصي هدي شوي 
خاف عحالك بالعربي
وبعدين شو الثقافة هاي
الي بتنزل مرة وحدة ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> أعضاء الحزب الذي أنتمي إليه وعلى رأسهم رئيسه إنا واحد منكم وبالرغم من إني عضو جديد القيصر باين عليه ما يعرفش شعبيتي في الحزب مش كده والا إيه ياتويتي .. عرفوه أد إيه هي شعبيتي في الحزب...



شعبيت مين
وعلى فكره رئيس حزبك هو طوني 
هههههههههههههههههههه
شو الحزي اللي مابعرفوش فيه رئيسهم
بجد تحفه


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *وحدوا الله يا شباب
> شو هاد نازلين تنخيل فبعض
> حمصي هدي شوي
> خاف عحالك بالعربي
> ...


اهلين بالغاليه
ما توخديش بالك دا حزب القطط المتشرده مش شاطر غير بالكلام والزعيق بس


----------



## missorang2006 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*اه طيب ماشي بلا بسس بلا هم 
ما ناقصنا غيرهم *


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله الحق معك


----------



## missorang2006 (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*طبعا طبعا
اكيد الحق معي لعاد مع الحمصي 
او الجاجة تويتي *


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> شعبيت مين
> وعلى فكره رئيس حزبك هو طوني
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> شو الحزي اللي مابعرفوش فيه رئيسهم
> بجد تحفه


طبعاً مش ها توقلي ياقط يامتشرد عن اسم رئيس حزبي طوني
أنا باستنجد بتويتي لأنها هي اللي دخلتني الحزب علشان تجمع الفريق وتجروا قدامنا.. انت واللي معاك.. هاتخافوا زي الفران ياقطط يامتشرده..


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> طبعاً مش ها توقلي ياقط يامتشرد عن اسم رئيس حزبي طوني
> أنا باستنجد بتويتي لأنها هي اللي دخلتني الحزب علشان تجمع الفريق وتجروا قدامنا.. انت واللي معاك.. هاتخافوا زي الفران ياقطط يامتشرده..


تويتي بقت منتوفه
و طوني بقى متشرد
المشكله اني مش عرفك كويس
عشان كده هاجل لقبك لبين ما اسأل عنك
لاني اول مره اشوف اسمك


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

كفايه سرقه الالقاب 
القط المتشرد دا لقبكم
عيب سرقه الالقاب
والا حزبك مش بعرف قوانين طق الحنك


----------



## القيصر (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *طبعا طبعا
> اكيد الحق معي لعاد مع الحمصي
> او الجاجة تويتي *



قصدك طوني المتشرد والمنتوفه تويتي


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> تويتي بقت منتوفه
> و طوني بقى متشرد
> المشكله اني مش عرفك كويس
> عشان كده هاجل لقبك لبين ما اسأل عنك
> لاني اول مره اشوف اسمك



أنا ضعيف وخاطي لكن بقوة ربي.. أنا بأصلي لرب المجد علشان يقوي طوني وتويتي ويجمعوا الحزب لطق  حنك القطط المتشردة حزبكم.. ربنا يقوي حزبنا.. ويصحصح من نومه.. ويرد عليكم بالفيران السامة..


----------



## فادية (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دمكم خفيف كتير:gy0000:  
بس انا على الحياد ما بحب التكتلات الحزبيه :gun: 
تقبلوني متفرجه بس  ؟؟؟:nunu0000:


----------



## remorb (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

ياهلا بيكي ياختنا فادية.... 
وحشانا كتير كتير... 
شجعيني وحبيبتك تويتي وطوني وإذا كان عندكم فيران عاوزينهم مسمومين علشان القطط المتشردة..​


----------



## فادية (10 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> ياهلا بيكي ياختنا فادية....
> وحشانا كتير كتير...
> شجعيني وحبيبتك تويتي وطوني وإذا كان عندكم فيران عاوزينهم مسمومين علشان القطط المتشردة..​



فيران مسمومه :w00t: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حاضر يا remorb هبعتلك طلبيه فيران  من كل الانواع والاحجام 
بس متقولش لحد اني انا الي بعتهملك  مش عايزة مشاكل انا على الحيااااااااااااااد :closedeye


----------



## remorb (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

ميرسي ميرسي يافاديه ياغالية
بس ياريت تنقيهم سمان شوية ومتختخين.. علشان القطط الشرسة المتشردة تطمع فيهم ونخلص منهم بسرعة..​


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> بكفي تقليد يا زعيم المتشردين



له له 
نحنا والتقليد 
ماتوقعتها منك 
على كل حال اي كلمة بتحكيها بتنحسب ضدك بالتحقيق 
بنصحك توكل محامي 
ويا ريت يكون المحامي 
هي المحامية مس اورنج بنت العم على حكيها :smil16: 
ههههههههههههههههه

بس على فكرة اذا مس اورنج وراك 
اعرف انه رقبتك طارت :heat: 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> لالالالالالالا
> انا عندي عيله و بيت مش متشرد زيكم يا قطط مسلوقه
> وانا مش هادعوكم لحزبنا عشان احنا مش عاوزين متشردين
> احنا حزب عاقليين بس
> ...



قيصوووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
لا تطير كتير بالاحلام :crazy_pil  
لانه ما طار طير وارتفع إلا كما طار وقع 

تدعينا لحزبكم انتوا ليش انتو عندكن حزب 
كلكن على بعضكن 
اثنين والثالث هربان 

اما بالنسبة للمسابقة الثقافية 
فنحنا بالحزب اكبر من هيك بكتير 
وانا ماني مستعد ادخل حدا من اعضاء حزبي بهيك مسابقة 

وانت اذا عمتدعي الذكاء تعال وواجهني بمسابقة 
وانت حدد الشروط 
ورح تحدد حزب مين بيربح 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا قيصوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


بانتظارك


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> شكلك عضو جديد مش عارف مع مين واقع
> ربنا يهديك
> و تعرف ان حزب طريق الحق هو الحزب اللي مش ينهزم ابدا
> وكفايه تقليد
> القطط المتشرده دا لقبكم مش تنسى



قيصر لو سمحت 
ما بسمحلك تحكي على احد اعضاء الحزب بهل الطريقة 

بعدين الف مبروك 
اطلقتوا اسم على الحزب 
وين الحلوان 
انشاء الله بدنا نقضيها شوي فيران 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> أعضاء الحزب الذي أنتمي إليه وعلى رأسهم رئيسه إنا واحد منكم وبالرغم من إني عضو جديد القيصر باين عليه ما يعرفش شعبيتي في الحزب مش كده والا إيه ياتويتي .. عرفوه أد إيه هي شعبيتي في الحزب...




انت ركيزة من ركائز الحزب 
ما ترد على قيصووووووووووووور 
دا هدفوا يوقع بيناتنا لا سمح الله 
انت بتعرف مكانتك عندنا
وصدر الحزب الك والعتبة النا


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *وحدوا الله يا شباب
> شو هاد نازلين تنخيل فبعض
> حمصي هدي شوي
> خاف عحالك بالعربي
> ...



هلاااااااااااااااااااااا
مس اورنج 
نعم نعم انا بنزل دفعة وحدة 
ومرة وحدة واللي بيلعب معي بتكون آخر لعبة بحياتو لانني متل القنبلة 
الللي بيلعب فبها بالغلط بتنفجر بأيدو 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> شعبيت مين
> وعلى فكره رئيس حزبك هو طوني
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> شو الحزي اللي مابعرفوش فيه رئيسهم
> بجد تحفه




لا انت غلطان ممكن اكون انا مين اقترح فكرة الحزب وفكرة رئيس هي بالاسم فقط 
بس نحنا ما عندنا رئيس 
نحنا حزب كلنا متل بعض 
وكلنا ايد وحدة 
واذا بدك تحاول تزرع فينا التفرقة فروح لعاب بعيد من هون


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *طبعا طبعا
> اكيد الحق معي لعاد مع الحمصي
> او الجاجة تويتي *



شو مس اورنج 
انشاء الله مفكرين حالكن مسيطرين على الوضع 
كلكن على بعضكن اثنين والثالث هربان الله اعلم وين اراضيه 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
لموا شملكن وبعدين حكوا 
يا مشرديــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> طبعاً مش ها توقلي ياقط يامتشرد عن اسم رئيس حزبي طوني
> أنا باستنجد بتويتي لأنها هي اللي دخلتني الحزب علشان تجمع الفريق وتجروا قدامنا.. انت واللي معاك.. هاتخافوا زي الفران ياقطط يامتشرده..



لا تزعل ولا يهمك يا remorb 
هدول كلهن شاطرين بالحكي 
نحنا رح نبقى كتلة وحدة 
والكل بيعرف مين هنن القطط المشردة 
قال شو سموا الحزب طريق الحق 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتوا وجهكن وجه حق 
قيصووووووووووووووووووووور 
بتحب ذكرك اول المشاركات كيف انت بلشت بالهجوم على تويتي 
معناتها اسم الحزب بيتناقض مع اعضاء الحزب وبالتالي فهو فاشل منذ البدء

الله يرشدكن للطريق الصواب وتعترفوا بالهزيمة امام الحزب


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> تويتي بقت منتوفه
> و طوني بقى متشرد
> المشكله اني مش عرفك كويس
> عشان كده هاجل لقبك لبين ما اسأل عنك
> لاني اول مره اشوف اسمك



العادة آمالك كبيرة على الله يتحقق شي امل منها 

انا وتويتي لازلنا موجودين 
وكل يوم عن يوم عمتكبر عقوبتكن 
يا مشردين


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> أنا ضعيف وخاطي لكن بقوة ربي.. أنا بأصلي لرب المجد علشان يقوي طوني وتويتي ويجمعوا الحزب لطق  حنك القطط المتشردة حزبكم.. ربنا يقوي حزبنا.. ويصحصح من نومه.. ويرد عليكم بالفيران السامة..



معليش لا تاكل هم طول ما فينا روح 
رح يبقى الحزب واقف وعلامه عمترفرف 
وبالنسبة للحزب المعادي 
كون واثق ان نحنا ما بدنا نقضي عليه 
لاننا اذا قضينا عليه 

على مين بدنا نضحك 

نحنا تاركينهم علشان نضحك عليهم


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دمكم خفيف كتير:gy0000:
> بس انا على الحياد ما بحب التكتلات الحزبيه :gun:
> تقبلوني متفرجه بس  ؟؟؟:nunu0000:



هلااااااااااااااااا فيكي اخت فاديا 
كيف ما كنت 
سواء معنا اهلا وسهلا 
وسواء ضدنا فنحنا بنعتزل الحرب 
لاننا ما بنوقف ضدك 
اهلااااااا مرة تانية


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



فادية قال:


> فيران مسمومه :w00t:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حاضر يا remorb هبعتلك طلبيه فيران  من كل الانواع والاحجام
> بس متقولش لحد اني انا الي بعتهملك  مش عايزة مشاكل انا على الحيااااااااااااااد :closedeye




نعم نعم 
انا ما قريت شيء 
وانت حيادية 
وما بعتيلنا اي شيء 
بس بيني وبينك ومن دون علم حدا 
خلي الفيران يكونوا ولاد شوارع بكون احسن :ura1: :ura1: 
يعني اسوء انواع الفيران 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا تقولي لحدا :thnk0001: 

سلاااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> ميرسي ميرسي يافاديه ياغالية
> بس ياريت تنقيهم سمان شوية ومتختخين.. علشان القطط الشرسة المتشردة تطمع فيهم ونخلص منهم بسرعة..​




لا لا 
يا ريموب 
نحنا مش عاوزين نموتهم 
بعدين على مين بدنا نضحك 

خليهم ونحنا رح نكسر لهم رتبهم 
وننزلهم من مركز قط مشرد 
الى مركز فأر 
وفي اللاحق لا ندري الى اين نذهب بهم 
هههههههههههههههه

اهلا بيك معنا 
وكون واثق انك مننا وفينا 

ومعنا على الاعداء


----------



## القيصر (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> لا انت غلطان ممكن اكون انا مين اقترح فكرة الحزب وفكرة رئيس هي بالاسم فقط
> بس نحنا ما عندنا رئيس
> نحنا حزب كلنا متل بعض
> وكلنا ايد وحدة
> واذا بدك تحاول تزرع فينا التفرقة فروح لعاب بعيد من هون



طبعا حزب بدون رئيس عشان كده سميناكم قطط متشرده


----------



## القيصر (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

حزبكم فاشل بجد
لا يوجد فيه واحد عنده ابتكار
كلها سرقه كلام احنا حكيناه قبل كده
يا ريت اخ حمصي الاربعاء اللي جاي تكون عملت شويه ابتكارات
مش كوبي بيست


----------



## القيصر (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> لا لا
> يا ريموب
> نحنا مش عاوزين نموتهم
> بعدين على مين بدنا نضحك
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتني
شوف مين بحكي
ابو ذنب احمر


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> طبعا حزب بدون رئيس عشان كده سميناكم قطط متشرده



والله يا قيصور انت بتضحك 
نحنا عمنقلك اننا كتلة واحدة داخل الحزب وانت بتقول متشردين 
وهذا دليل على انك غير فاهم للحديث 
وبالتالي قيصور 
عبيط :w00t: 
وغير قادر على استيعاب الكلام


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> حزبكم فاشل بجد
> لا يوجد فيه واحد عنده ابتكار
> كلها سرقه كلام احنا حكيناه قبل كده
> يا ريت اخ حمصي الاربعاء اللي جاي تكون عملت شويه ابتكارات
> مش كوبي بيست



والله الابتكارات خلقت الك 
يا مبتكر :t9: 
بعدين نحنا كلشي بنكتبوا نابع من القلب 
يعني ما بنطلع على حدا وبننقل منه 
مشان هيك وقت بدك تحكي شغلة تاكد قبل ما تحكيها 
يا :w00t: 
وبالنسبة للابتكارات هات ابتكرلك شغلة خلينا نعمل تحدي بين الحزبين 
وهل الشغلة رح تكون بيني وبينك 
وخلينا نشوف مين الاقوى 
يا جبان :a63:


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ضحكتني
> شوف مين بحكي
> ابو ذنب احمر



لا تضحك كتير مشان ما يصرلك شي 
واااااااااااااااااااااااع
انت ومنيح ماننا خلصانين منك بقى كيف اذا صرلك شي


----------



## فادية (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> هلااااااااااااااااا فيكي اخت فاديا
> كيف ما كنت
> سواء معنا اهلا وسهلا
> وسواء ضدنا فنحنا بنعتزل الحرب
> ...



انا طول عمري مستقله وبحب الاستقلال  يا thelife.pro
عشان كدا بقولك خلوني على الحياد :smil15: 
انا مش قد الاحزاب وصراعاتها :bomb: 
في مثل يقول امشي عدل ( على الحياد ) يحتار عدوك فيك  :shutup22: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس انا هتفرج عليكم ااشجعكم انتو الاتنين :a63: 
ووقت الشده اكيد لازم اقدم مساعده للي محتاجها :act19: 
دا لو عايزين طبعا انا مش هفرض نفسي عليكم :smil15:


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

صدر الموضوع لك والعتبة لنا 

انت ما بتسألي انت بتشاركي وما حدا بيطلعلوا يحكي 

نورتي اخت فادية 
اهلا فيكي مرة تانية على الحياد 

لوقت ما يحتاجك حدا


----------



## فادية (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> نعم نعم
> انا ما قريت شيء
> وانت حيادية
> وما بعتيلنا اي شيء
> ...



الموضوع اخطر مما تتصور يا thelife.pro
ومحتاج لسريه تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااامه :shutup22: 
والا نروح كلنا في شربه ميه :bomb: 
خلونا نشوف حل يرضي جميع الاطراف احسن من اللجوء للعنف والتسميم 
شو رأيك اكلم الحزب التاني نعمل معادهدة صلح 
<<<<<<<<<<  صارت كوفي عنان مش فادية :t19: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويبقى السلم والمحبه اساس الحياة الهادئه :smil15:


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

شكرا لك يا فادية على المبادرة الجميلة وانا واعضاء الحزب بنعمل اجتماع طارىء ومنتخذ القرارات المناسبة 

يعني الحزب المعارض اخطأ كتير وما بعرف اذا اعضاء الحزب رح يغفروا له أخطاءه 

على كل حال سوف تتم الدراسة 

وانشاء الله خير


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

تويتي بالموضوع اهلا وسهلا 
والله اشتقنالك 

صعي لسع ما كتبتي شي 
بس شايف اسمك تحت 
هههههههههههههههههههه
حمصي انا


----------



## remorb (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

وينك ياتويتي الحزب محتاجك إليك كتير.. ما تفوتي الحزب كده من غير ما تساهمي بشئ.. مشتاقين ليكي كتير...​


----------



## thelife.pro (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

نعم نحنا مشتاقين كتير 
وينك يا تويتي


----------



## twety (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ده نورك ياباشا*
*اصلى كان سايبنى كتير من الموضوع مقرتوش*
*بس برافو عليك باشا بجد*
*ايوة كده افحمتهم بجد*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اهلا بالجداد  نورتونا فى الحزب*​


----------



## remorb (11 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

يافرحتنا بيكي ياتويتي
أهلا بنورك اللي هل علينا.. 
شفتي ولا واحد منهم قادر يرد علينا ولا ينطق بكلمة ولا بنونوه واحدة
خافوا منك على طول.. ودخلوا جحورهم.. يظهر الفيران المسممة جابت نتيجة معاهم.. 
ربنا يستر .. وريحتهم ما تطلعش ونحتاج معطرات للجو...​


----------



## thelife.pro (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ده نورك ياباشا*
> *اصلى كان سايبنى كتير من الموضوع مقرتوش*
> *بس برافو عليك باشا بجد*
> *ايوة كده افحمتهم بجد*
> ...



تويتي يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
نورتينا 
تويتي 

وين الغيبة 
شابفة شو صار بالقطط المشردة 
يا حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام 
بعتولهم فيران مسممة 
وقيصر بالمستشفى عميعملولو غسيل معدة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> يافرحتنا بيكي ياتويتي
> أهلا بنورك اللي هل علينا..
> شفتي ولا واحد منهم قادر يرد علينا ولا ينطق بكلمة ولا بنونوه واحدة
> خافوا منك على طول.. ودخلوا جحورهم.. يظهر الفيران المسممة جابت نتيجة معاهم..
> ربنا يستر .. وريحتهم ما تطلعش ونحتاج معطرات للجو...​



واحلى ريموب 
والله انت باشا بجد 
ونحنا بلاك ما بنسوى شي

بس شو نوع السم الموجود بالفيران 
هههههههههههه
عشان نعرف حيطولوا اد ايه


----------



## twety (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*بامانه بجد انتوا اللى منورين الموضوع*
*والموضوع من غيركوا بلاش منه*
*عموما برضه هرجع واقول*
*اللى يجى على الغلابه عمرة ابدا ابدا مايكسب*
*وهما متشردين قاسيين جم علينا فخسروا*
*والانسحاب فى الطريق *
*يلا بقى كفايه مقاومه*
*وارفعوا الرااااااااااااااااااااااايه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## tina_tina (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

هههههههههههههههه
اكيد هيرفعوا الراية قريب يا تويتى مدام انت موجودة معاهم
بجد انتم كلكم تجننوا


----------



## thelife.pro (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *بامانه بجد انتوا اللى منورين الموضوع*
> *والموضوع من غيركوا بلاش منه*
> *عموما برضه هرجع واقول*
> *اللى يجى على الغلابه عمرة ابدا ابدا مايكسب*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تويتي 
هنن ما عاد قادرين يرفعوا الراية :vava: :vava: 
لانني كسرت ايديهم بالسر :nunu0000: :nunu0000: 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


علشان كدا ابعتولهم حدا يساعدهم ويرفعلهم راية الاستسلام :kap: :kap: 
وبهل المناسبة السعيدة سوف يقام احتفال 
بصالة مبنى الحزب 
بوجود اكبر عدد من الاعضاء والانصار 
ويتم الاحتفال وقرع الطبول :mus13: :mus13: :mus13: 
وسيتم ايضا تفجير مفرقعات نارية :bomb: :bomb: :bomb: 

وبالنهاية سوف يتم الصلاة على ارواح الاعداء :new5: :new5: :new5:


----------



## thelife.pro (12 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



tina_tina قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> اكيد هيرفعوا الراية قريب يا تويتى مدام انت موجودة معاهم
> بجد انتم كلكم تجننوا




اهلا تينا 
نورتي 
شو جاي تحتفلي معنا بهزيمة الاعداء والله فيكي الخير والبركة 
وقيصوووووووووووووووور ما عاد دخل طاول 
ههههههههههههههههههه
الظاهر لسع ما طابو ايديه بعد ما كسرتهم :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## twety (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*اهلين وسهلين بيكى تينا حبيبتى*
*نورتينا بجد بس طبعا انتى اكيد معنا*
*ضد قيصوووور وكوبتك وميس اورانج واللى معاهم*
*ميرسى على رايك*
*هو الظاهر كده يا تنتونه ياحبيبتى*
*انتى اكتر واحده فاكرة ايام الاحزاب*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

تويتي هون 
وانا عمبقول ليش مبنى الحزب منور 
فكرت شعلت حريقة 
طلع هاد نورك


----------



## جاسى (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ههههههههههههههه
لاحلوه شعله حريق ديه اصدك انها بتوجاز
هههههههه​*


----------



## twety (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ميرسى طوووووووونى*
*كيد الرخمه ميرسى *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*كبسه كبسه جاصى  :beee:*


----------



## remorb (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

أيوه كده ياتويتي وياطوني
انتم كنتوا فين نورتوا مبني الحزب.. يالا علشان نغلب قيصووووور​


----------



## تون (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

عايز العب معاكو فى الحزب يالاا بينا نزن​


----------



## تون (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

ال نزن ال​


----------



## remo76 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

يا توتي كفية عليهم كده المسامح كريم ويمكن ربنا يهديهم ويكونو معنا


----------



## جاسى (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ايه ياتويتى منا معاكى اتهدى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## thelife.pro (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ميرسى طوووووووونى*
> *كيد الرخمه ميرسى *
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *كبسه كبسه جاصى  :beee:*



ولو يا تويتي 
انت نورنا كلنا وخلينا نكيد العزال
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاسى 
من رأى العبرة في قيصور فليعتبر منها 
عمتلعبي على دمك 
هاي تويتي مو اي حدا 
ديري بالك على حالك 
تهديد صريح وموجه


----------



## thelife.pro (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> أيوه كده ياتويتي وياطوني
> انتم كنتوا فين نورتوا مبني الحزب.. يالا علشان نغلب قيصووووور​



هلا ريمورب كيفك 
لك قيصووووووووووور راح في ستين دهية 
ومحدش سال عليه من اباع الحزب 
هي مس اورنج فين 
ولا راحت تحضر الدفن 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



تون قال:


> عايز العب معاكو فى الحزب يالاا بينا نزن​




هلا فيك معنا 
خلينا نزن مع بعض 
زنننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن


----------



## thelife.pro (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remo76 قال:


> يا توتي كفية عليهم كده المسامح كريم ويمكن ربنا يهديهم ويكونو معنا



نحنا سامحناهم كتير يا ريمو 
ونحنا مستعدين نامهم بس بشرط يعترفوا بالهزيمة 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



جاسى قال:


> *ايه ياتويتى منا معاكى اتهدى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



جاسى 
:t16: :t16: :t16:


----------



## twety (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*انا راى زى طونى ياريموووووووو*

*جاسى عارفه انك معايا ياحبيبتى*
*بس لازم اغيظك *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ريمورب ده نورك انت بجد انت منورنا*

*طونى باشا فينك يارافع راسى:t33:*


----------



## missorang2006 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*له له له 
بطقوا حنطك
لحالكم 
مش عارفة لهدرجة الفشل *


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *انا راى زى طونى ياريموووووووو*
> 
> *جاسى عارفه انك معايا ياحبيبتى*
> *بس لازم اغيظك *
> ...



انا هون بجنبك 
ومعك على الاعداء :gun: :bud: :act19: :budo: 
يا زينة حزب طق الحنك 

والعدا كلها تطق غيظ :act23: :act23:


----------



## thelife.pro (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *له له له
> بطقوا حنطك
> لحالكم
> مش عارفة لهدرجة الفشل *



مين مس اورانج هون 
طخ  :bomb: 
طخ  :bomb: 
طخ  :bomb: 
طخ  :bomb: 

وين هل الغيبة 
شو قررتي تنضمي للحزب لعندنا 
تويتي معليش اذا ترجتك مس اورانج وقالتلك الله يخليكي دخلوني على الحزب :2: :2: 
معلش سامحيها ودخليها الحزب 
هي انخدعت بقيصوووووووووووووور :smil14: :smil14: 
بس هلق يا حرم قيصور هرب 
وبقت لحالها 
ونحنا قلبنا طيب وبنعرف الله 
:94: :94: :94: 
صلوا لاجل مس ارانج


----------



## missorang2006 (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*نعم نعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
حمصييييييييييييي انا انا اترجي الجاجة(الفرخة) تويتي
ما تحلم انا لسا مع قيصر ودائما راح نضل
بس احنا مطنشينكم خليكم فخار يكسر بعضة 
لكن ولا تحلم ادخل معاكم 
طخ طخ طخ طخ بعينك:budo:وخليكم انقلبوا على حالكم :act19:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## القيصر (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *نعم نعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
> حمصييييييييييييي انا انا اترجي الجاجة(الفرخة) تويتي
> ما تحلم انا لسا مع قيصر ودائما راح نضل
> بس احنا مطنشينكم خليكم فخار يكسر بعضة
> ...


اصيله


----------



## remo76 (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

انا مش عرف راي توني اة يا تويتي ولكن مدام معاكي جاكي ما يخافيش لانة جدعة


----------



## thelife.pro (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



missorang2006 قال:


> *نعم نعـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم
> حمصييييييييييييي انا انا اترجي الجاجة(الفرخة) تويتي
> ما تحلم انا لسا مع قيصر ودائما راح نضل
> بس احنا مطنشينكم خليكم فخار يكسر بعضة
> ...



مس اورنج 
أااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
 رح يأتي وقت وتندمي 
بس الشي الحلو فيكي عقلك ليابس 
بس على فكرة 
اكبرة حبة بندورة فرمناها نحن للسلطة


----------



## thelife.pro (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> اصيله




هية اصيلة 
بس مكتوب عليها 
صالحة لغاية 12-2006
يعني خالصة مدتها من خمسة شهور 
هههههههههههههههه
وعفنت 

يا حرام يا مس اورنج 
لك قيصر انا بشتريها منك بنص حقها باعتبارها منتهية الصلاحية 
بس بدي اخدها اتفرج عليها 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحت شعار الفرجة على السعدان بخمسة :ura1: 
هههههههههههههههههه

تويتي لا تضحكي عليها حرام بتزعل


----------



## twety (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*حاضر علشان خاطرك انت بس*
*خليهم ينفعوا بعض*
*دول ياااااادوب اتنين بس*
*ورونا الهمه بقى انتوا الدوووووووووز*
*هههههههههه*
*من قيصر لاورنج ياقلبى لاتحزن*
*ماشى يامس اورانج انا فرخه مش حلوة كمان*
*وانت ياقيصوووور مش معنا وبتتريق علينا*
*اووووووك*
*كله سلف ودين*
*عموما انا هطلع كويسه ومش هغلط فى حد زى غيرى :beee:*


----------



## القيصر (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> هية اصيلة
> بس مكتوب عليها
> صالحة لغاية 12-2006
> يعني خالصة مدتها من خمسة شهور
> ...


والله وطلعلكم دنب و صرتوا تحكوا
حتى نص حق مس اورنج مش تقدر تدفعه لانها غاليه علينا 
ومش تتقدر بفلوس ...............................................
ربنا يباركم و يهديكم


----------



## lo-pra (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

يعني ال chat مو شغال وانا عم حاول وماعم بفهم شو لازم ساوي :smil13: 
لاتواخذوني انا جديدة اذا في متطوع يشرحلي شوي بكو شاكرة كثير :smil12:


----------



## القيصر (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



lo-pra قال:


> يعني ال chat مو شغال وانا عم حاول وماعم بفهم شو لازم ساوي :smil13:
> لاتواخذوني انا جديدة اذا في متطوع يشرحلي شوي بكو شاكرة كثير :smil12:



الشات فقط للاعضاء المباركين والمشرفين
ودي عوزه وقت شويه عشان المسيحيين يبقوا اعضاء مباركين
سلام ونعمه


----------



## remorb (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حاضر علشان خاطرك انت بس*
> *خليهم ينفعوا بعض*
> ...



ربنا معاكي ويعطيك العقل ياعاقله
ربنا ينصرك على قيصووووووور وحزبه كلنا ورائك.. 
وجبنالك شوية ذرة علشان تتقوي..​


----------



## جاسى (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ههههههههههههههههه
شكلنا فى الآخر هناخد على قفانا
هههههههه​*


----------



## missorang2006 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جايسي شكلك بتتنبأي 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جاسى (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هههههههههههههههه
لا منا بحس اوى بموضوع القفه ده
ههههههههههه​*


----------



## missorang2006 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كويس نشوف احساسك صح او لا 
نستنى ونشوف 
هههههه حزب تويتي اذا راح يطلع بإيده اشي *


----------



## جاسى (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ههههههههههههههه
مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاشى
يلا بكرا نقعد على الحيط ونسمع الزيط
هههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## missorang2006 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ياخبر اليوم بفلوس بكرا ببلاش 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جاسى (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*صح كده
المصرى طلع اهو
هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## missorang2006 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*اذا بتحبي يطلع اردني عادي 
مفيش مشكلة بس
مش هتفهمي كلمة *


----------



## جاسى (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
خلينا مصرى احسن
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يخليكى​*


----------



## missorang2006 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*طيب عشان خاطرك بس *


----------



## جاسى (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ربنا يخليكى يا حبى
ههههههههههههههه
اموااااااااا​*


----------



## missorang2006 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*خجلتيني
وجهي قلب احمر هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جاسى (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*كويس اصلى بحب اللون الاحمر
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## missorang2006 (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا يا حبيبتي انا بحب الاورنج وبس
بلا احمر بلا هم ؟؟*


----------



## القيصر (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



remorb قال:


> ربنا معاكي ويعطيك العقل ياعاقله
> ربنا ينصرك على قيصووووووور وحزبه كلنا ورائك..
> وجبنالك شوية ذرة علشان تتقوي..​


ريمون يعترف يأن تويتي فرخه عشان كده جابلها ذره
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش انا اللي قلت
ماليش دعوه


----------



## القيصر (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



جاسى قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> شكلنا فى الآخر هناخد على قفانا
> هههههههه​*


تعيشي وتاكليها كل يوم مرتين


----------



## twety (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*لالالالالالالالالالا*
*انسى ياقيصووووووووووور*
*مش كل الطير اللى يتاكل لحمه يا باشا*
*طبعا النتيجه باينه جدا*
*انت وميس اورانج بس فى الحزب*
*وشوفوا احنا قد ايه*
*كتيييييييييير جدا جدا*
*يلا الانسحاب اكرملكوا طبعا*
*واعتقد انه حصل خلاص*
*ههههههههههههه*

*الا فينك ياطونى ماااااااااالك*
*قيصور عملك ايه*
*ارجع لحزبك يازعيم*
*وكبد الاعادى :t33:*


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



lo-pra قال:


> يعني ال chat مو شغال وانا عم حاول وماعم بفهم شو لازم ساوي :smil13:
> لاتواخذوني انا جديدة اذا في متطوع يشرحلي شوي بكو شاكرة كثير :smil12:



الشات للاعضاء المباركين فقط 
بس هي هون 
احلى شات 
وبتنور اكتر واكتر اذا شاركتينا 
اهلا فيكي


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حاضر علشان خاطرك انت بس*
> *خليهم ينفعوا بعض*
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
ديما انت قلبك كبير يا تويتي بس على الله يبين معاهم 
دول اكالين نكارين 
هههههههههههههههههههه
من قيصووووووووووووووووووووووووور 
الى ارنوجة


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> والله وطلعلكم دنب و صرتوا تحكوا
> حتى نص حق مس اورنج مش تقدر تدفعه لانها غاليه علينا
> ومش تتقدر بفلوس ...............................................
> ربنا يباركم و يهديكم



بتعرف قيصور 
انت قليل زوق 
الانسان عندما يريد ان يجامل فتاة 
لا يضع لها ثمن 
وانت قلت نص حقها ما ني قادر ادفعو 
بالوقت اللي كان لازم تقول انها ما بتنشرى بمصاري الدنيا كلها 
بس عادي 
ذكرني اعطيك تعلم الذوق والمجاملة في سبعة ايام ومن دون معلم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## thelife.pro (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالا*
> *انسى ياقيصووووووووووور*
> *مش كل الطير اللى يتاكل لحمه يا باشا*
> *طبعا النتيجه باينه جدا*
> ...



طوني رجع 
بس والله عيب عليك يا قيصور تطعن بالظهر 
يعني غبت يومين 
وانا باجتماع سر مع اعضاء الحزب في جنوب غرب آسيا 
بتقوم انت بتستغل الفرصة وبتحكي يا غدار 
وعلى مين بتحكي على تويتي 
شكلك انت ما بينفع معك الكلام 
انا رح اتحاسب معك بشكل تاني 
:bud::bud::bud::bud:
قيصور 
بنصحك تستسلم فورا 
:giveup::giveup::giveup:
فانت والاورانجية اللي معك وجاسى المتواطئة مع الاعداء 
مصيركوا منيل على قولة اخواننا المصريين 
:spor22::spor22::spor22:
وانا رح اراسل الجنود المنشورين على الحدود بيننا وبينكم ورح خليهم يباشروا الهجوم الساعق 
والمراسلات بديت 
:t39::t39::t39::t39::t39:
يا ويلكوا مننا


----------



## تون (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

:yaka::dntknw:


----------



## thelife.pro (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

تون 
شو عمبصير 
اكيد مستغرب 
وعمبتصليلنا كلياتنا الله يسبت علينا العقل
هههههههههه
لا نحنا هيك بس ندخل الموضوع بننسى كلشي 
وبس نطلع من الموضوع بننسى كلشي


----------



## الداعي الى الخير (20 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

**********

*وانت شايف اني ده موضوع حوار اديان *

*ركز شوية وبلاش ترمي مداخلاتك في كل مكان بعازة ومن غير عازة*

*coptic man*


----------



## thelife.pro (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



الداعي الى الخير قال:


> **********
> 
> *وانت شايف اني ده موضوع حوار اديان *
> 
> ...




الداعي الى الخير 
اهلا بيك معانا 

بس للاسف ما فهمت شو قصدك 

اذا انت مفتكر ان هذا الموقع فقط للحوار بالدين 
فسأصحح وجهة نظرك 
انظر جيدا 
يوجد قسم علمي وثقافي 
يوجد قسم اجتماعي 
وغيرها كثيرا 

ليس فقط لحوار الاديان 
اذا كنت انت من هواة حوار الدين 
فادخل الى منتدى حوار الاديان 
من ضمن منتديات الكنيسة العربية 
نحنا هنا نرفه عن نفسنا قليلا في هذا الموضوع 
ولا اعتقد ان فيه اي خطأ 

اعذرنا ان اسأنا لك 
بسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام المسيح


----------



## الداعي الى الخير (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> الداعي الى الخير
> اهلا بيك معانا
> 
> بس للاسف ما فهمت شو قصدك
> ...





مش انا اللي كتب هادا الكلام
ركز في الموضوع وشوف تحت انه تم تعديل المشاركة بواسطة  Coptic Man 
وشكرا


----------



## القيصر (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> طوني رجع
> بس والله عيب عليك يا قيصور تطعن بالظهر
> يعني غبت يومين
> وانا باجتماع سر مع اعضاء الحزب في جنوب غرب آسيا
> ...



هو فيه ايه مين الغدار ومش عارف بتتكلم ايه
هي بطاريتك اشتغلت وبلشت تتكلم  على الفاضي
هو فيه ايه يا طوني يا ريت تفسر ويلاش كلام من غير معنى


----------



## القيصر (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالا*
> *انسى ياقيصووووووووووور*
> *مش كل الطير اللى يتاكل لحمه يا باشا*
> *طبعا النتيجه باينه جدا*
> ...


انتي فعلا فرخه مش عارفه تتكلمي اي حاجه 
عيب عليكي تقولي عن الحمصي زعيم
لا زعيم غير ماي روك 
(مطروده للجهل) فعلا فرخه  :2: ههههههههههههه
ربنا يهديكي


----------



## twety (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*بس ياقط متشرد*
*اتكلم مع حزبك*
*ملكش كلام معايا :beee:*


----------



## القيصر (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *بس ياقط متشرد*
> *اتكلم مع حزبك*
> *ملكش كلام معايا :beee:*


لا الزعيم خط احمر واللي يقرب عليه ننسفه
تانيا با تبقيش تنقلي كلامنا اللي احنا قلنا عنكم يا قطط متشرده
ماتبقيش زي باقي حزيك ما عندكم ابداع


----------



## thelife.pro (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



الداعي الى الخير قال:


> مش انا اللي كتب هادا الكلام
> ركز في الموضوع وشوف تحت انه تم تعديل المشاركة بواسطة  Coptic Man
> وشكرا




اخي العزيز 
ولا يهمك 
اهلا بيك معنا 

وطق حنك معنا لبكرا الصبح 
ههههههههههههههه
اهلا وميت سهلا


----------



## thelife.pro (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



القيصر قال:


> هو فيه ايه مين الغدار ومش عارف بتتكلم ايه
> هي بطاريتك اشتغلت وبلشت تتكلم  على الفاضي
> هو فيه ايه يا طوني يا ريت تفسر ويلاش كلام من غير معنى




ههههههههههههههه
هي دي نكتة 2007 
يا عين عليك يا قيصور 
والله انت دمك خفيف اوي :w00t::w00t: وشكلك عامل زي دا 

وبعدين اذا انت ما بتفهم انا شو بكتب معناتها العذر منك 
وما عاد اشتريك ولا بنص حقك 
لانك معذور 

روح اعمل دورة في الفهم وبعدين اعمل حزب 
يا متشرد 

دا دا دا


----------



## twety (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*نورتنا ياداعى*

*فينك ياطونى*
*اختفيت ليه كده*
*خيييييييييييييييييييير *
*ابقى ادخل الشات وشوف بيعملوا فيا ايه :smil13:*

*متغبش تانى :t33:*


----------



## remo76 (24 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

ولا يهمك يا قمر انت فهم غلط انا كانت ادر علي ريمون في الكلم علي موضوعات جديدة دينية


----------



## thelife.pro (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



twety قال:


> *نورتنا ياداعى*
> 
> *فينك ياطونى*
> *اختفيت ليه كده*
> ...



انا معاك يا تويتي على الموت 
وما تاكلي هم قيصور 
هاد شغلته فاضية 
يعني من الاعشاب البرية لا بضر ولا بينفع 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*طووووووونى ازيييييييييك*

*ويلكم باااااااااااااك*
*ميرسى ليك كتير وانا فى انتظارك تدافع عنى كالعادة*

*ميرسى ليك يا ماى طونى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ويلك باك اجيييييييين*


----------



## thelife.pro (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تويتي والضحكة الحلوة كاعادة 
تويتي كيفك 
هي رجعنا نطق حنك ولازم نرجع نجمع الحزب تحت سقف واحد 
ههههههههههههه

بهل المناسبة 
يقدم حزب طق الحنك 
اشد التعازي الى القلم الحر وقيصر 
لوفات خالتهم 
ويقول لهم 
من آمن بالمسيح وإن مات فسيحيا 

البقية في حياتكم


----------



## twety (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

احنا حلوين وميفتنش حاجه عزينا يافندم وقدمنا تعازينا وكل حاجه تمااااااااام والحزب مستعد بس يلا ياباشا ابدا بالانطلاق ونحن معععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععك


----------



## thelife.pro (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

تويتي شو رأيك نكبر لعبتنا ونقضي على كوبتك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله العظيم 
خمس دقائق وبننفصل من المنتديات :t32:
بس حلو اللعب مع الكبار 
مو 

هههههههههههههههههههه

شو رأيك تويتي 
نقضي عليه :spor22:
ولا حرام :smil13:


----------



## twety (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*



thelife.pro قال:


> تويتي شو رأيك نكبر لعبتنا ونقضي على كوبتك
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والله العظيم
> ...


 
*معااااااااااااااااك*
*لحد مانوصل حتى ورى الشمس*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*معاك يازعيم وخلى اللعب على كبييييييييييييييييير*

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## thelife.pro (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

ههههههههههههههه تويتي 
قيصور عملناه متشرد كوبتك حنعملو ايه 

انا خايف ان كوبتك يعملنا متشردين 
لللللللللللللللا
الموت اشرف 

تويتي الى الحرب وخلينا نعمل بكوبتك كدا :t32:

كوبتك وينك تعال واجهنا 

تويتي اجتني فكرة وانا عمبكتب 
شو رأيك اننا باعتبار نحنا حاليا بنمتلك عنصر المفاجئة خلينا نعمل شي ضرب بكوبتك 
بس شو الضرب اللي بدنا نعمله ؟

تويتي ساعديني 

لا زم يصير عبرة لكن المسؤولين فوق 

ولازم الكل يعرف ما كبير غير الله 

والى الجهاد 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ياباشا افكارك اوامر طبعا*

*ايه رايك طيب*
*نقعد كوبتك تانى على كرسى الاعتراف*

*ايه رايييييييييك :t33:*

*شلكنا كده بنوعد عمرنا*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## thelife.pro (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

انا موافق 
رح نرسل فرقة خاصة مزودة بكافة المعدات القتالية لجلب كوبتك 
الى كرسي الاعتراف 

تويتي فكري بكام سؤال نقضي فيهم على كوبتك 

مثلا كم عمرك 
بيخجل يحكي وبنكون قضينا عليه 
ههههههههههههههههههه
هي نكتة 2007 

:t33::t33::t33:

بكون الجواب من كوبتك 
طوني انت الحلقة الأضعف الله معك :ranting:


----------



## twety (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*اوك يا باشا*
*انا موافقه طبعا*
*ومتقلقش بقى من الاسئله*

*هو عارف كويس هساله ايه وازاى*
*وانا وكمان هجيبله الاعضاء يسالوة*
*يعنى من الاخر*

*يايرحل يا يرفضنا*
*يا ييجهز نفسه للكرسى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*صلولنا بقى يا بشر*
*انا وطونى شكلنا بنودع عمرنا*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## thelife.pro (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: موضوع لطق الحنك*

تويتي 
لا تاكلي هم 
بدنا نقضي عليه بالاسئلة 
بدنا نحسسوا انو في قسم التحقيق 


تويتي جهزي اسئلة 
وانا رح ابعتلوا رسالة خاصة ادعيه فيها لهون 
او ببعت اربع شباب 
يجيبوه مقيد بالاغلال 
وبنكون نحنا اعلننا حكم غيابي على المتهم 
كوبتك 

رفعت الجلسة 
قراري وجاهي قابل للطعن عن طريق النقد 

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------

